# [Sammelthread] Black Mesa



## angelicanus (21. November 2011)

*Willkommen im 
BL**λCK MESA** Sammelthread:

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* Black Mesa Download*


*Black Mesa Soundtrack: Download*
​ 

_*Black Mesa Steam-Version*_


                                Die Black Mesa Entwickler gaben anlässlich des 15. Geburtstags  der Half Life Reihe bekannt, dass Black Mesa in kürze via Steam als  Retailtitel zu kleinem Preis erscheinen wird.
Dank der phenomenalen Zustimung der Mod (Black Mesa) auf Steam  Greenlight, sind die Entwickler in die kompfortable, aber auch  unerwartete Situation gekommen, Black Mesa entgegen aller frühren  Intentionen als Retailtitel via Steam zu verkaufen. Black Mesa war all die Jahre als Mod entwickelt wurden, ohne jemals  dabei einen komerziellen Aspekt zu verfolgen. So fiel es den Entwicklern  auch sichtlich schwer, sich nun zu folgendem Schritt zu entschließen. Aus Sicht der Entwickler gibt es jedoch zwei gute Gründe,
 dennoch so zu verfahren:
Zum einen hat das Entwicklerteam nun vollen Zugriff auf die Engine und  kann das Spiel nun noch besser gestalten, als es nicht eh schon ist. Zum  anderen können
 die Entwickler die zu erwartenden Einnahmen wirklich gut  gebrauchen.
 Die kürzlich erscheinende Steam Version wird nicht einfach nur die  Entwickler unterstützen, sondern auch einige Features enthalten, die so  in der normalen Mod nicht enthalten sind. Genauere Informationen dazu sollen später folgen. Features wie Steam Workshop und Steam Cloud scheinen jedoch als sicher zu gelten, und auch die Xen Level werden möglicherweise exklusiv für die Steam Version erscheinen. Es ist jedoch davon auszugehen, dass nicht alle genannten Features von Beginn an dabei sein werden, dieses gilt insbesondere für Xen. Das Spiel Black Mesa setzt dabei auf eine noch nicht näher genannte Version der Source Engine.


_*Black Mesa Mod (kostenlos)*_

  Kurz nach dem Release der Steamversion wird eine  überarbeitet Free Version erscheinen, die teils open-source Maps und  Game Assets der Community zur Verfügung stellt. Diese  Version wird fortan auf das Source SDK 2013 setzt und den gleichen Umfang wie die bereits erschienende Version besitzen. Neben diversen Bugfixes ist auch eine leicht verbesserte grafische Darstellung zu erwarten.

Die ursprüngliche Mod Black Mesa (noch aktuelle Version) steht seit dem 14.09.2012 zum Download bereit. In diesem ersten Release sind die Level Inbound bis Lambda Core spielbar. Die Spielzeit beträgt ca. 8 bis 10 Std. Der Download der aktuellen Version ist 3.03 GB (8 GB unkompremiert) groß, um Black Mesa spielen zu können muss das Source SDK Base 2007 installiert sein.

​ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3EKcOBdvWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G32_q_3es8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*Was ist Black Mesa:
* 
 Black Mesa ist eine Source Engine Mod, die sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat, das Half Life Universum mit all seinen Schauplätzen und Personen von Grund auf neu mit Hilfe der Source Engine umzusetzen. Es handelt sich also nicht um eine bloße Portierung, wie dieses bei Half Life Source der Fall war, sondern sämtliche Level und viel Modelle, Texturen, etc... wurden hierfür eigens neugeschaffen. Letztlich stellt Black Mesa ein Remake der Half Life Story dar, welche sich nun im Gewand einer voll ausgenutzten Source Engine zeigt. Jedoch handelt es sich bei Black Mesa nicht um ein 1:1 Remake von Half Life, sondern vielmehr um eine Neuinterpretation. Die Entwickler verfolgten ihre Aufgabe stets mit folgendem Gedanken im Hinterkopf:
Wie hätte Valve Half Life gestaltet, wenn sie damls schon die Source Engine zur Verfügung gehabt hätten?
Wer Half Life kennt, wird wissen wo er sich gerade in Black Mesa befindet und was zu tun ist, aber man wird nicht alles am selben Ort auf die gleiche Art und Weise tun.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Half Life vs Black Mesa
Vergleich

​ *Singleplayer:*

Der Singleplayer teilt sich in zwei Teile auf, den ersten Part bilden die Level Inbound bis Lambda Core, der zweite Teil wird aus den Xen-Level bestehen. Letzterer Part befindet sich noch in Entwicklung und wird möglicherweise exklusiv für die Steam Version veröffentlicht werden, und sich dann als Update nahtlos anfügen.
-
 In der Rolle als Dr. Gordon Freeman wirst du ein eindringliches, Story-getriebenes Gameplay erleben. Eine Welt in der sich hinter jeder Ecke eine neue Situation oder Gefahr verbirgt, die dich zum Nachdenken, und Interagieren mit der Umwelt veranlasst. Vertraue nicht nur auf deine Kampfesstärke! - dein Verstand und deine Intelligenz werden starke Verbündete im Kampf ums Überleben werden. Die Spielwelt wird interaktiv, reich an Details sein und ein hohes Maß an Atmosphäre bieten. NPC Charaktere werden mit der Umwelt agieren und auf Aktionen von dir in dieser, reagieren.
Eine von der Story angetreibene Welt, durch Spielwitz bewältigte Schauplätze, mit Feuerkraft besigte Feinde - Welcome to Black Mesa. Run, think, shoot, live, Source.  
(Original)


​ *Deathmatch:*

 Black Mesa Deathmatch wird vermutlich ähnlich wie das Orginal (HL: Deathmatch) aufgebaut sein. Es werden wohl alle Maps des Orginals enthalten sein, sowie möglicherweise einige Custom Maps. Die Arbeiten an Black Mesa Deathmatch ruhten einige Jahre lang, da der Fokus zunächst auf der Fertigstellung des Singlepalyers lag. Mittlerweile wird kräftig am Multiplayer gearbeitet. Da bereits der benötigte Content vorhanden ist, soll laut Hoffnung der Entwickler dessen Fertigstellung nicht mehr allzuviel Zeit verschlingen. Ob Black Mesa Deathmatch wie einst angedacht als separate Mod erscheinen wird, ist in Anbetracht der neuen Pläne der Entwickler zumindest anzuzweifeln.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Black Mesa Soundtrack:*

Der von Joel Nielsen eigens komponierte Soundtrack für Black Mesa hat bereits seit dem 09.03.2011 Goldstatus erreicht, wurde jedoch in der Zwischenzeit erneut überarbeitet/angepasst. Der Soundtrack verfügt über 30 Songs, mit einer Gesamtlänge von 50 Minuten. Allerdings werden nicht alle Songs im Spiel implementiert sein, zudem beinhaltet Black Mesa weitere, vorallem kürzer Stücke, die so nicht im Soundtrack Download enthalten sind. Für die Xen Level werden weitere 4-5 Songs + weitere kleinere Tracks von Joel komponiert. Der Soundtrack kann bereits heruntergeladen werden, wobei es jedem frei steht Joel Nielsen nach eigenem Ermessen für sein Werk zu entlohnen. 


_*Co-op Modus:

*_Ein anfangs geplanter Co-op Modus wird es definitiv nicht in die Releaseversion schaffen. Auch soll kein Interesse seitens der Entwickler bestehen, diesen noch nachträglich zu implementieren. Einige Maps wurden zwar anfangs Co-op-tauglich gestaltet, dieses wurde anschließend jedoch wieder revidiert, um ein besseres Spielerlebnis im Singelplayer zu ermöglichen


*Zur Geschichte: *
​ Bereits im Jahre 2005 formte sich das heutige Entwicklungsteam aus zwei separaten Mod Teams (LeakFree und Half-Life: Source Overhaul Project), die erst unabhängig voneinander die gleiche Idee verfolgten. Da das "Half Life" Remake "Half Life Source" die Fangemeinde  enttäuschte, entstand  die Idee "Half Life" mit der Source Engine so nachzubauen und umzusetzen, wie es Valve eigentlich hätte tun sollen. Eigentlich war die Mod bereits für das Jahr 2009 angekündigt, konnte dann auf Grund von teaminternen Schwierigkeiten jedoch nicht fertiggestellt werden.
 Nach dem die Entwickler diesen Zustand nicht nur sich selbst, sonder auch der Fangemeinde eingestehen mussten, begann ein Umdeken unter diesen. Neben noch nicht fertiggestellten Teilen der Mod, gab es bereits schon länger finale Teile, die jedoch mittlerweile nicht mehr mit dem Standard der übrigen Mod mithalten konnten. Daraufhin wurde beschlossen insbesondere diese Teile nochmals zu überarbeiten, während gleichzeitig noch nicht vollendete Level fertiggestellt werden sollten. Ferner wurden in der Zwischenzeit auch massiv am Gameplay gearbeitet, das scheinbar noch nicht gut ausgefeilt war, und nach Aussage der Devs keinen Spaß bereitete.
 Mittlerweile ist der erste Part der Mod bereits released, an den Xen Leveln und BMDM wird weiterhin gearbeitet. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2OH2OtjnhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Technik:*

  Black Mesa nutzt seit Ende 2008 das Source Engine SDK der Orange Box. Die neu erscheinende, kostenlose Version wird im Moment auf das Source SDK 2013 portiert, während die kostenpflichtige Steam Version eine noch nicht näher genannte Source Version verwenden wird. Mutmaßlich können Dank der neueren Engines viele Restriktionen des alten SDK´s umgangen werden, soadass eine grafische und technische Aufwertung zu erwarten ist. Einige interessante technische Aspekte der Mod möchte ich im Folgenden kurz anführen.

  Cinematic Physics:
  Cinematic Physics wurde mit HL2: Episode 2 eingeführt, und ermöglicht die Darstellung von komplexen  physikalischen Szenen durch eine Vorabberechnung des Ereignisses, welches sich in Echtzeit nicht mit der Source Engine berechnen ließen. Dazu zählen zum Beispiel die Simulation von zusammenstürzenden Brücken, oder explodierenden Häusern. In Black Mesa wird Cinematic Physics weit über 20-mal zum Einsatz kommen.

  Face Creation System:
  Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Eigenentwicklung der Entwickler. Diese ermöglicht das Erstellen verschiedenster Charaktere, die in real-time aus vorkonfigurierten Designs zusammengestellt werden. Alle männlichen Gesichter, die im Spiel zu sehen sind, basieren auf einem einzigen Basismodell, welches dann nach teils festgelegten teils zufälligen Kriterien verändert und einem NPC  zugeteilt wird. So sind die Gesichtsform, Hautfarbe, Haarwuchs, Accessoires, … bei jedem Charakter unterschiedlich. Damit wird bewirkt, dass man nie einen NPC zweimal im Spiel zu sehen bekommt.  Das System berücksichtigt zudem auch Waffen, Ausrüstung und Kleidungsstücke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Faceposer:
 Mit diesem Tool des Source SDK´s ist es möglich choreographieret Sequenzen mit der Source Engine zu erstellen. Neben Körperanimationen/Bewegungen können auch Gesichtsausdrücke und Lippensynchronisationen animiert werden. Black Mesa macht von diesem Tool reichlich gebrauch, so sind 2245 choreographierte Szenen in der Mod enthalten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KxHBvpMfsCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





  Gib System / Partikelsystem:
  Das Gib System regelt die Zerstückelung von Objekten und NPCs unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen. Zerfällt ein Objekt, so zerteilt sich dieses erst in größere  Teilstücke (z.B.: Arme, Beine, Torso) die sich dann wiederum noch mal in kleinere Teile (Organe, Fleischfetzen) zersetzen können. Menschen und Xenianer haben jeweils ihre eigenen Organe.
  Es ist allerdings nicht möglich wie bei Left4Dead beispielsweise nur einen Arm, oder den Kopf abzuschießen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-7YNZ3pjWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




  Procedural terrain displacement / Skyboxes:
  Um atemraubende Ausblicke zu erzeugen werden teilweise Skyboxes eingesetzt die Texturen mit einer Auflösung von bis zu 8192x8192 bieten, und sich über große Strecken ausbreiten. Aus Performance Gründen teilen sich diese in viele kleinere Texturen weiter auf. Des Weiteren kann die Polygonanzahl, die Auflösung und die File-Größe variiert werden, um eine gute Skalierbarkeit auf diversen Systemen zu ermöglichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Systemvoraussetzungen:*​ ​ Grundsätzlich muss man im Besitz der Source SDK Base  2007 sein (Bestandteil der meisten Source Engine Spiele,z.B. HL2...),  um diese Mod installieren zu können. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, genügt mittlerweile ein Steam Account  um Black Mesa spielen zu können. Denn seitdem Team Fortress 2 auf free  to play umgestellt wurde, steht meines Wissens nach auch das Source SDK  Base 2007 kostenlos zur Verfügung.
Laut Entwickler sollten die empfolenen Systemvoraussetzung für die Orange Box genügen, um Black Mesa spielen zu können:​System: 2000, XP, Vista, 7 (Mac Support ist unwahrscheinlich)
 Prozessor: 3,4 GHz
Ram: 1 GB
 Grafikarte: Radeon X800, Geforce 6800
Das Source SDK Base 2007 muss installiert sein!

Der erste Part von Black Mesa besizt momentan eine Größe von ca 8 GB (unkompremiert) und hat eine komprimierte Größe von 3,03 GB.

​_*Woran wird momentan noch gearbeitet?
*_

Xen
BMDM
Portierung auf Source SDK 2013 und die Source Version der Steam Version
Bugfixing
Steam Cloud und Steam Workshop
*
Aktuelle Versionsstatistik:**21st of October 2013*
Approximate Uncompressed Build Size: *14 GB*
Average Weekly Commits: *17*
Average Weekly Files Changed: *1760*
Last Commit Revision: *26867*​_* Vergleich Half-Life 2 vs. Black Mesa*_:

- Half-Life 2 contains 68 maps totalling 610 MB; Black Mesa contains 53 totalling 1748 MB
- Half-Life 2 contains 4412 textures totalling 1015 MB; Black Mesa contains 5084 totalling 3135 MB
- Half-Life 2 contains 2095 models totalling 409 MB; Black Mesa contains 2166 totalling 461 MB
- Half-Life 2 contains 5514 sound effects (including NPCs and dialogue)  totalling 960 MB, Black Mesa contains 5930 totalling 2305 MB
- Half-Life 2 contains 1836 choreographed scenes; Black Mesa contains 2245




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​ 
​
 _*Aktuelle Zitate über den Mod- Fortschritt:*_


Carlos Montero: (20.11.13) NEW


> *Happy Birthday Half-life!*
> 
> HAPPY 15TH BIRTHDAY HALF-LIFE! We here at Black Mesa have some big news!
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Carlos Montero: (02.09.12)


> We're freaking out over here! It is so exciting to share this news with you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raminator: (02.09.12) 


> No. Development on xen is already underway and we hope to have it  finished up in a reasonable timeframe. Xen is going to basically be a  complete game in its own right, it's not going to be just an epilogue to  the game; more of a whole new chapter. It'll be pretty well expanded.


Carlos Montero: (29.08.12) 


> I'd characterize our first release as being pretty close to completion.


Victoria Tunissen: 


> *(Forum)* [...] they said it's 'almost' certain that it will be released this year. *Victoria Tunissen:* VERY certain this year


Victoria Tunissen: 


> just a few things to hammer out...


Facebook:  (12.06.12)


> Thank you all so much, it's really great to have your support!  With your  help we have now kicked off our social-media campaign towards  our first  release! You can expect more updates from us in the near  future. Today  we are sharing this fantastic batch of screenshots that  really gives you  the first glimpse into the gameplay of Black Mesa.  This is just the  beginning. We have more in store for you in the near  future! Hold on to  your lab coats!


James Kane:



> When the Black Mesa facebook page hits 20,000 likes we'll be posting some exciting new media! Care to help?


Carlos Montero: 


> We’re working very hard to get something out to our fans in the soon-ish timeframe. I really won’t say anything more than that.





> There were and are still parts of the game that we are actively developing, because the game isn’t done yet


Raminator:


> The new website won't go up until the mod's about to be released. All of the updates will be in one hit.


Victoria Teunissen: 


> Development is going amazingly well actually.  Keep the faith!


Raminator:



> Like any other year, it varies, but there has been some spectacular progress this year.


Joel Nielsen: 



> [...] The links for te soundtrack will be activated once it is released. Which shouldn´t be much longer


Raminator: 


> _*Q*: Okay, my question is does the mod appear to be nearing its completion? *A*: _Yes.


Katana/Raminator:


> *Katana*: Money isn't really our issue. We would even hire new volunteers if we thought it would make things go faster.
> *Raminator*: Basically. There's a lot to get up to speed with; it'd take time away  from everyone else to get you familiar with everything, and by the time  you were it'd be too late.


Raminator: 


> Black Mesa is currently under closed-beta development. We'll be announcing more prior to release.


Raminator:


> _Q: Does current build playable from start to end? A:Yes._


Michael Tannock:  


> (Q)So the game is pretty much complete, you're just doing bug fixes at this point? (A)I've been asked not to post on our Black Mesa page anymore,  but since you've repeated your question here on my page, the answer is  pretty much yes.


Michael Tannock:



> I assume the surprise you're referring to is the website change? I don't  know why that hasn't happened yet, because as far as I know it's ready.


Michael Tannock:


> [...]We really are planning something big, but apparently not as soon as people were expecting.


Michael Tannock: 


> As for the rest of the team, they're busier now than ever before. And I'll leave you to guess the reason.


                                     Raminator:


> *The last few percent**of the development* takes up a  disproportionate  amount of time because the aim is extremely diffuse.  There are hundreds  of tiny tasks to attend to, and only a small number  of people can do  them.


Hubicorn:


> It was said that once the soundtrack is released, one could expect the  launch of black mesa two weeks after. I can now say that a new website  will be launched with the soundtrack in preparation for the mod. **** if  we care about the current website. Just take a good look at it because  it will be gone soon enough.


Stormseeker:


> darkempire100: _Also Black mesa source is a dam good graphics_
> _ but wil that ever releases? hmm Nope not for short time lol_
> 
> *Stormseeker: *You might be surprised at just *how short...*
> We will also have achievements throughout the entire game.







 *Informative Links: *​ 

 Hauptseite:
Black Mesa: A Half-Life 2 modification 

Soundtrack:
joelnielsen.com - Black Mesa Soundtrack

Facebook:
Black Mesa | Facebook

Wiki:
Black Mesa: Wiki

 Youtube:
BlackMesaSourceMedia - YouTube
​


----------



## angelicanus (21. November 2011)

*AW: Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2011)

Das erste HL hat mein Leben veråndert. Auf Black Mesa freu ich nich wie ein fünfjähriger auf weihnachten!


----------



## KAEPS133 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Wenn es denn irgendwann mal raus kommt


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2011)

Hoffen wirs! Ich kanns kaum erwarten, nach black mesa zurückzukehren.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Ich habe den Threadtitel angepasst, damit er den Sammelthread-Charakter besser rüberbringt. 

So ein paar mehr Hintergrundinfos im Startposting wären nett.


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Hier mal etwas für den Startpost: 

Der offizielle Youtube-Channel:

Kanal von BlackMesaSourceMedia - YouTube

Der Trailer: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G32_q_3es8E


Der Teaser: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2OH2OtjnhI


----------



## angelicanus (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Der Entwickler James Kane hat einen Poll gestartet, indem darüber abgestimmt werden kann welches chapter overlay als nächstes veröffentlicht werden soll.
Unteranderem gibt es aber auch die Möglichkeit für eine Überraschung zu stimmen!
Veröffentlicht wird dieses wohl nächste Woche.

Zum Poll:
Please Vote: Which chapter overlay would you like to see next?


----------



## KAEPS133 (27. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Hoffen wirs! Ich kanns kaum erwarten, nach black mesa zurückzukehren.


 Ja ich bin auch gespannt.
Mal kleine Schleichwerbung.. Ab dem 06.12 kannst du in meinem ersten HL1 Mod zurück nach Black Mesa


----------



## Seabound (28. November 2011)

Ok. Werd ich zu gegebener zeit mal checken.


----------



## angelicanus (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Raminator hat mal wieder einige Fragen der Community beantwortet, zum auktuellen Stand äußert er sich wie folgt:
Originally Posted by Dadster 
_1. Which levels are fully completed and in the can?_
*Raminator: Most, but not all.*

Originally Posted by Dadster
_3. Will BM be released prior to this year end?_
*Raminator: If it happens, you'll know.*

Alle Antworten hier:
Black Mesa: Community Forums - View Single Post - Got a Question? - Enquiries about the mod


----------



## angelicanus (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Die versprochene Überraschung ist leider noch nicht veröffentlicht, jedoch hat der Entwickler James Kane bekannt gegeben, dass er als Entschädigung für die Verzögerung auch ein Video zeigen wird!!! 
Black Mesa: Community Forums - View Single Post - Next Chapter Overlay


----------



## Festplatte (9. Dezember 2011)

Hoffentlich wird das dann über Steam veröffentlicht! Darf ruhig auch was kosten, aber mann kann es dafür ganz einfach installieren und das Source SDK kann man auch gleich mit reinpacken!


----------



## angelicanus (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

James Kane wird im laufe des Tages einiges an neuem Material veröffentlichen.
Bis jetzt sind einige Desings zu OAR bereits online:
Gallery of new files - Black Mesa: Wiki

Orginal Post von James Kane:
Black Mesa: Community Forums - View Single Post - Next Chapter Overlay


----------



## angelicanus (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Hier das versprochene Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSe1NUsvZBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Und ein weiteres Bild, das die Beschuss-Effekte auf Alien Grunts zeigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## angelicanus (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Wie Raminator auf Nachfrage bekannt gab, wird Black Mesa definitiv nicht zu Weihnachten erscheinen:

We're not releasing the mod for Christmas. 
Black Mesa: Community Forums - View Single Post - BM Christmas Release?


----------



## Seabound (22. Dezember 2011)

Ach fuckinshit. Hätte mich sehr gefreut...


----------



## angelicanus (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ach fuckinshit. Hätte mich sehr gefreut...


 Mich hätte es auch sehr gefreut, dass es so kommt war aber schon irgendwie absehbar.
Nuja dann eben 2012 irgendwann...


----------



## angelicanus (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

James Kane hat ein paar Zeilen den BM Codes online gestellt,
wen es interessiert:
[C++] BMS FGD - Pastebin.com


----------



## angelicanus (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Auf moddb wurde gefragt/vorgeschlagen ob man die Mod nicht am 31. Dezember releasen könne. Darauf antwortete der Entwickler Michael Tannock:


> I’d be up for that, but the team still wants to release the soundtrack before the game.


Black Mesa mod for Half-Life 2 - Mod DB

Ich will nicht zu viel in diese Aussage hineininterpretieren -  .... aber, sie könnte implizieren, dass Black Mesa fertiggestellt sei!???


----------



## ViolentVocalist88 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*



angelicanus schrieb:


> Auf moddb wurde gefragt/vorgeschlagen ob man die Mod nicht am 31. Dezember releasen könne. Darauf antwortete der Entwickler Michael Tannock:
> Black Mesa mod for Half-Life 2 - Mod DB
> 
> Ich will nicht zu viel in diese Aussage hineininterpretieren -  .... aber, sie könnte implizieren, dass Black Mesa fertiggestellt sei!???



Im Prinzip könnte das wirklich so sein! Hoffe wirklich, dass das nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lässt!


----------



## angelicanus (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Raminator hat einen kleinen Vergleich zwischen HL2 und BM erstellt:

- Half-Life 2 contains 68 maps totalling 610 MB; Black Mesa contains 53 totalling 1748 MB
- Half-Life 2 contains 4412 textures totalling 1015 MB; Black Mesa contains 5084 totalling 3135 MB
- Half-Life 2 contains 2095 models totalling 409 MB; Black Mesa contains 2166 totalling 461 MB
- Half-Life 2 contains 5514 sound effects (including NPCs and dialogue)  totalling 960 MB, Black Mesa contains 5930 totalling 2305 MB
- Half-Life 2 contains 1836 choreographed scenes; Black Mesa contains 2245

Black Mesa: Community Forums - View Single Post - Developer quotes on release and process


----------



## angelicanus (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Der Entwickler James Kane hat mal wieder eine Umfrage gestartet, es kann darüber abgestimmt werden, was als nächstes veröffentlicht werden soll.
Zur Auswahl stehen unter anderem:


Ein neues Video
Ein neuer Artikel auf seiner Homepage
Free Code
Wiki Update
neue Screenshots
Wer also Interesse hat kann hier mitabstimmen:
Please Vote: What would you like next?


----------



## ViolentVocalist88 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*



angelicanus schrieb:


> Der Entwickler James Kane hat mal wieder eine Umfrage gestartet, es kann darüber abgestimmt werden, was als nächstes veröffentlicht werden soll.
> Zur Auswahl stehen unter anderem:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich finds gut, dass die Entwickler nun mehr mit der Community im Kontakt stehen! Das kann nur bedeuten, dass in nächster Zeit dort etwas passieren wird! ^^ Langsam wirds auch Zeit... wie lange ist das schon in Entwicklung? 7 Jahre??


----------



## angelicanus (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Die Mod ist seit Anfang 2005 in Entwicklung, es wird jetzt also ziemlich genau 7 Jahre daran herumgewerkelt. Ich denke auch, dass sich die Mod bereits in einer ziemlich finalen Phase befindet, auch auf Grund der vermehrten Veröffentlichungen der letzten Zeit und dem Einbinden der Community.


----------



## angelicanus (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Ein neuer Screenshot ist aufgetaucht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Dieser stammt von der Facebookseite von Victoria Tunissen (CatzEyes93) die als "Synchronstimme" unter anderem das Annoucmentsystem zu Beginn des Spiels in der Bahn vertont hat.
Hompage:  http://catzeyes93.blogspot.com/ 
Facebook:  http://www.facebook.com/people/Victoria_Teunissen/618574309
Voice Acting:  http://www.catzeyes93.com/voiceactor.html (Track 4)

Edit2:
Die Qualität und die Veröffentlichungsform legen nahe, dass es sich hierbei um keinen offiziellen Scrennshot der Entwickler handelt. Ich nehme an das Catzeye eher eigenmächtig und ohne Legitimation des restlichen Teams gehandelt hat (wie gesagt eine Vermutung). Ob dieses ein aktueller Scrennshot aus den Beta-Tests ist, oder dieser vielleicht doch schon einige Jahre alt ist, ist ebenso fraglich.


----------



## cAson (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Die Engine mag ich nicht;(


----------



## angelicanus (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Der Webmaster der Black Mesa Hompage hat heute folgendes gepostet:


> It was said that once the soundtrack is released, one could expect the  launch of black mesa two weeks after. I can now say that a new website  will be launched with the soundtrack in preparation for the mod. **** if  we care about the current website. Just take a good look at it because  it will be gone soon enough.


Black Mesa: Community Forums - View Single Post - Take the twitter feed off the main page

Ins Deutsche übersetzt:



> Es wurde bisher gesagt, wenn der Soundtrack realeased wird, darf man die  Veröffentlichung von Black Mesa zwei Wochen später erwarten. Ich kann  nun sagen, dass eine neue Website mit Erscheinen des Soundtracks als  Vorbereitung für die Mod online gehen wird. [...] Seht euch die Website  noch einmal gut an, denn schon bald wird sie verschwunden sein.


Ich deute diese Aussage mal dahingehend, dass wir so langsam aber sicher eine ziemlich finale Phase ereicht haben.


----------



## Rumpelstilzkin (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Darauf bin ich schon sehr gespannt


----------



## Rizzard (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*



angelicanus schrieb:


> Ich deute diese Aussage mal dahingehend, dass wir so langsam aber sicher eine ziemlich finale Phase ereicht haben.



Da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Endlich mal wieder HL1 zocken.


----------



## Seabound (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

 

HAILHAILHAILHAILHAIL!

Das wäre so supie!!!!!


----------



## hobbicon (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Ach, das wird doch schon seit Jahren angekündigt. Fast schon ein 2. Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## angelicanus (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

jaaa, das ist leider wahr, aber ich glaube es sieht ganz gut aus, das die Ankündigungen dieses mal etwas mehr Gewicht haben.


----------



## angelicanus (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Michael Tannock hat heute auf moddb unteranderm folgendes gepostet:


> As for the rest of the team, they're busier now than ever before. And I'll leave you to guess the reason.


----------



## Rizzard (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Das riecht doch stark nach Zielgerade. Hoffentlich ist diese "Gerade" nicht zu lang.


----------



## borni (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

So eine epische Mod zu einem der meistverkauften Games der PC-Spiel Geschichte und der Thread hat nur 4 Seiten???


----------



## angelicanus (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Nach release, bzw kur vor release wird sich die Lage bestimmt noch ändern...

Raminator hat übrigens seit längerem mal wieder ein paar Antworten auf Fragen im Forum gegeben:
Black Mesa: Community Forums - View Single Post - Got a Question? - Enquiries about the mod


----------



## angelicanus (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Ein kleines Weilchen wirds wohl noch dauern:
Michael Tannock hat heute auf Moddb geschrieben:


> [...]We really are planning something big, but apparently not as soon as people were expecting.


Black Mesa mod for Half-Life 2 - Mod DB


----------



## Rizzard (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Wär ja auch zu schön gewesen. Es heist eben weiterhin abwarten und hoffen.


----------



## angelicanus (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Mhhh, aus den Entwicklern wird man auch nicht schlau:

Ein Fan schrieb auf moddb folgendes:


> Wouldn't it be funny if Black Mesa Source was released
> BEFORE Half Life 2: Episode Three?
> Then people would go to valve and be pissed off that Duke Nukem Forever and Black Mesa Source still came out before Episode 3.


Michael Tannocks Antwort darauf:


> I thought it'd happen while I was away, but it's still to happen.


Zur Information: Michael Tannock ist am Wochenende von einem zweiwöchigen Urlaub zurückgekehrt.

Worauf ich hinaus will, diese Aussage passt nicht so ganz zu der vom Sonntag:


> [...]We really are planning something big, but apparently not as soon as people were expecting.


----------



## angelicanus (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Off Topic:

Die  Teams von Operation Black Mesa und Guard Duty (Remakes zu: HL:Oppossing  Force, HL: Blue Shift)
haben bekannt gegeben, dass diese fortan Zusammenarbeiten, um die  Entwicklungszeit zu verkürzen und eine höhere Qualität und Konsistenz  der Mods zu erhalten.

Interview:Operation Black Mesa and Guard Duty Interview | PlanetPhillip


----------



## OddEyes (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Vielen Dank für das Verbreiten der Nachricht


----------



## angelicanus (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Wie vor einiger Zeit bereits erwähnt, soll demnächst ein neuer Webauftritt online gehen. 
Bisher war ich der Annahme, dieser würde 2 Wochen vor Release mit dem Soundtrack erscheinen. Einer Aussage des Dev´s Michael Tannock zufolge, ist die neue Website bereits fertig und könne theoretisch online gehen.


> I assume the surprise you're referring to is the website change? I don't  know why that hasn't happened yet, because as far as I know it's ready.


Jedoch scheint es mir, als ob der Gute über genaueres selbst nicht informiert ist. 
Bleibt also unterm Strich festzuhalten:
Neue Website fertig, alles weitere ungewiss 

Edit: Der Plan die neue Website mit dem Soundtrack zu veröffentlichen steht noch immer! Das wirft aber widerum ein ganz anderes Licht auf seine Aussage...!!!!!!!
Edit2: 





> The website update still has to happen first, sorry.


 Michael Tannocks revidierte Aussage nach gezieltem Nachfragen....


----------



## angelicanus (6. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Es gibt ein paar neue Bilder!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HEV Suit und Long Jump Modul


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Manta


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Medkit


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wissenschaftler


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Zombie-Torso

Weitere neue Pics findet ihr hier: Gallery of new files - Black Mesa: Wiki


Für verschieden erworbene Schäden gibt es jeweils eine extra Anzeige:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Folgende Bild zeigt möglicherweise Achievment-Icons:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## angelicanus (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Der Entwickler Michael Tannock hatte zuletzt auf Moddb Aussagen getätigt, die implizierten Black Mesa sei so gut wie fertig.
Nun hat Raminator (Lead Developer) zu diesen Äußerungen Stellung genommen:


> RE: Tannock
> This is all coming from a guy who posted stuff like this  in January last year. Take what he says with a grain of salt.





> The game was never "more or less complete" and ready to "release any  time we decide beta testing is complete". It may not be an outright  fabrication (the game was being beta tested, after all), but it's  distorting a basic truth to the point that it's almost the complete  opposite of what it should be.


Demnach solle man die Aussagen von Michael Tannock wohl keine zu große Gewichtung schenken. Allerdings lassen folgende Worte: (the game was being beta tested, after all) annehmen, dass Black Mesa bereits nicht mehr in den Beta Tests steckt!

Edit: Black Mesa ist entgegen meiner Vermutung noch immer in den Betatests.
Raminator:





> We're still beta  testing. What I meant was that was the only part of his statement that  was true, it wasn't supposed to reflect on our current activities at  all.


----------



## TheNeon26 (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Ich hoffe Black Mesa kommt früh  
Freue mich genau wie ihr schon sehr.

Oben steht : CPU = 3,4 Ghz, geht auch ein Quad Core mit 3,2 ? oder lagt es dann ?


----------



## angelicanus (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Bei den von mir genannten Systemvoraussetzungen handelt es sich um die empfohlenen Systemvorraussetzungen der Orange Box.
Es handelt sich dabei meines erachtens um eine single CPU Angabe. Um BM in vollen Zügen genießen zu können sollte das System aber wohl deutlich stärkere Komponenten als die genannten beinhalten.
Mit deinen 4 Kernen solltest du also keinerlei Probleme haben.

Edit: Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, äußerte sich ein Entwickler mal dahingehend, dass BM beim ihm schon seit längerer Zeit mit über 300 FPS läuft, allerdings habe ich keine Kenntnisse über das verwendete System.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

ICH glaube ja nicht das die Mod vor 2014 rauskommt - wenn überhaupt.
Mir ist schon klar dass es ein unheimlicher Aufwand ist so eine riesige Mod zu erstellen. Ich bin sehr dafür das Spiele nur veröffentlich werden wenn sie "done" sind - aber dieses "Duke Nukem Forever"-Getue nervt.

Da der Release eigentlich schon für 2009 fix war wirds langsam echt witzlos mit den ganzen "kurz vor Release"-News.
HLP | News | Source Mods: Black Mesa: Release definitiv 2009

Irgendwann wird die Mod vielleicht "unfertig" rausgehauen und das wars dann. 

Schade - ich als 10-maliger HL1-Durchspieler hab mich anfangs extrem gefreut.


----------



## angelicanus (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass Black Mesa im laufe dieses Jahres erscheinen wird. 
Meiner Einschätzung nach ist die Mod fast vollendet.


----------



## borni (19. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Ich tippe auch auf 2014!


----------



## angelicanus (19. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Heute ist eine aktualisierte Statistik erschienen:

*18th of March 2012*
Approximate Uncompressed Build Size: *10.9 GB* 
Average Weekly Commits: *100* 
Average Weekly Files Changed: *497* 
Last Commit Revision: *24059* 

*2nd of November 2011* 
Approximate Uncompressed Build Size: *8.6 GB* 
Average Weekly Commits: *50* 
Average Weekly Files Changed: *166* 
Last Commit Revision: *21816* 


Black Mesa hat nun eine Größe von 10.9 GB unkompremiert. Dieses sind 2,3 Gb mehr als noch im November.
Zudem werden nun im Schnitt 100 Commits pro Woche geschafft, damit hat sich das Arbeits-Pesum im Vergleich zum November verdoppelt.
In diesem Zusammenhang ist folgendes, anfang Februar geäußertes, Zitat interessant:



> As for the rest of the team, they're busier now than ever before. And I'll leave you to guess the reason.


Die Statistik stützt diese Aussage glaube ich ganz gut.


Edit: Ein Großteil der hinzugekommenen 2,3 GB geht zurück auf die Integration von LDR-, HDR- Lightmaps und Cubemaps.


----------



## angelicanus (23. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Raminator (Lead Developer) gab kürzlich einen kleinen, indirekten Ausblick auf einen möglichen Releasezeitraum:



> *KATANA* (Developer): Money isn't really our issue. We would even hire new volunteers if we thought it would make things go faster.
> *FORENMITGLIED*: But they would only slow you down at this point, wouldn't they?
> *RAMINATOR*: Basically. There's a lot to get up to speed with; it'd take time away  from everyone else to get you familiar with everything, and by the time  you were it'd be too late.


Sinngemäß:
- es würde schlichtweg keinen Sinn machen neue Developer einzuarbeiten, da noch während deren Einarbeitung Black Mesa bereits fertiggestellt wäre, und dieses unnötig Zeit/Ressourcen der etabierten Dev´s beanspruchen würde.


----------



## angelicanus (31. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Eine kleine Sensation am Rande:
Seit 816 Tagen wurde jetzt erstmals wieder eine Nachricht über Twitter verbreitet:

This is now the official Black Mesa facebook page! http://www.facebook.com/BlackMesaDevs


Es gibt jetzt also eine offizielle Facebook-Seite der Entwickler!

EDIT: Der Entwickler Katana hat sich folgendermaßen zu der neuen Facebookseite geäußert:


> Uh...I don't know what the anticipation or expectation is. We did, in  fact, make a Facebook page. One of us noticed there was going to be one  anyway, and we decided to have a real one.
> It shouldn't be taken as a release expectation, just to have a presence.  Now to get to Google Plus so that the MAJORITY of the internet can see  it.


----------



## angelicanus (12. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Im BMS Forum ist folgender Link gepostet wurden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es handelt sich hierbei wohl um eine noch nicht über die main aufrufbare Seite, des Soundtrackproduzenten Joel Nielsen.
Interessant ist dabei, dass die Seite bereits aufrufbar ist, zudem können die Tracks käuflich erworben werden, stehen aber noch nicht zum Download bereit.
Ein Kauf der Tracks über iTunes wird ebenfalls möglich sein.

Die Tatsache, dass eine solche Seite bereits online ist, sagt glaube ich schon viel aus...

Edit: Wie bereits vor einiger Zeit angekündigt, soll der Soundtrack 2 Wochen vor Release verfügbar sein.


----------



## Ahab (17. April 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Goooil. Hier gibts nen Sammelthread zu Black Mesa?  Dass ich den jetzt erst sehe?!  Find ich gut.


----------



## angelicanus (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

OFF TOPIC:

Tripmine Studios, alias die Macher von Operation Black Mesa und Guard Duty, haben auf Moddb ein kleines Update veröffentlicht.



Zu Black Mesa gibt es bis auf weiteres kaum Neues zu berichten, außer dass das Team dieses Jahr bereits große Fortschritte gemacht hat:

Victoria Teunissen: 


> Development is going amazingly well actually.  Keep the faith!


 Raminator:



> Like any other year, it varies, but there has been some spectacular progress this year.


----------



## angelicanus (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Rock Paper Shotgun hat kürzlich ein Interview mit Carlos Montero (Project Leader) geführt.
Dieser erzählt darin einige, größtenteils schon bekannte Details zu der Entwicklung der Mod, den eigenen Ansprüchen der Dev´s, dem Scheitern von 2009 und einigem mehr:
Interview: What Happened To Black Mesa: Source? Part 1 | Rock, Paper, Shotgun

Morgen soll dann der zweite Teil des Interviews erscheinen, darin dann unteranderem neues zum Mod-Fortschritt und wann vielleicht mit der Mod zu rechnen ist!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Scheinbar tut sich momentan einiges im Hintergrund, auf twitter war heute wohl kurzfristig eine Meldung mit folgendem Wortlaut zu lesen:


> BlackMesaDevs: Website changes - check it out!


Die Website ist aber nach wie vor die alte.
James Kane (Entwickler) ließ im Forum dazu nur ein "When it is time you will know." verlauten.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*



angelicanus schrieb:


> Morgen soll dann der zweite Teil des Interviews erscheinen, darin dann unteranderem neues zum Mod-Fortschritt und wann vielleicht mit der Mod zu rechnen ist!!!


 
Bin echt mal gespannt was das Teil endlich mal released wird. Wie oft dachten wir in den "nächsten Wochen" ist es soweit.^^


----------



## angelicanus (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Ja wie recht du hast!!!

Schon mal ein kleiner Leckerbissen vorweg von der Facebook Page:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## angelicanus (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

So der zweite Teil des Interviews ist nun auch draußen!

Wie versprochen spricht Carlos Montero im zweiten Teil auch über den aktuellen Stand der Entwicklung. Demzufolge ist Black Mesa immer noch in Entwicklung, und entgegen der allgemeinen Annahme, die Entwickler würden die Mod nur noch polieren und Bugfixing betreiben, wurde und wird teilweise noch aktiv entwickelt. 
Wer mehr erfahren möcht und des Englischen mächtig ist, dem kann ich nur empfehlen die beiden Interviews zu lesen.

Auf die Frage wann mit Black Mesa zu rechnen ist antwortet Carlos Montero:


> We’re working very hard to get something out to our fans in the soon-ish timeframe. I really won’t say anything more than that.


----------



## angelicanus (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Guten Morgen, es gibt sehr interessante Neuigkeiten!!!

Wer blackmesasource.com heute ansteuert, dem wird neben der üblichen alten Seite gleich ein kleinen grünes Textfeld ins Auge springen.
Dieses fordert einen dazu auf die Facebookseite von BM aufzurufen und Black Mesa zu liken!
Ab 20.000 Likes soll ein neues Mediaupdate freigeschaltet werden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Momentan sind wir bei gut 8000 Likes, das wird sich aber im Laufe des Tages noch schnell ändern.

Zur Einordnug des Geschehens:
Raminator (Lead Developer) äußerte sich vor einiger Zeit dahingehend, das alle Updates (Media, neue Website, etc) auf einen Schlag kommen werden, es also vor der offiziellen Ankündigung eines Release Datums nichts neues von den Dev´s zu sehen gibt!
Meine Vermutung und leise Hoffnung ist es also nun, das der Release wirklich ziemlich nah bevorsteht, bzw das mit Erreichen der 20.000 Likes die neue Website und der Soundtrack kommen.

James Kane:





> When the Black Mesa facebook page hits 20,000 likes we'll be posting some exciting new media! Care to help?




Edit:
Nach jetziger Entwicklung schaut es so aus, dass im laufe des morgigen Tages die 20.000 Likes erreicht werden. Sollten damit der Soundtrack sowie die neue Website online gehen, käme Black Mesa am *25.6.12* heraus, also in 15 Tagen.


----------



## anon666 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Ich wusste gar nicht das es hier dazu einen Thread gibt. 

Mir hat Half Life 1 besser gefallen als HL2 und ich kann es kaum erwarten bis diese Modifikation beendet ist.

Mich interessiert vor allem der Multiplayer bereich.

Mir hat die Tau Gun sehr gut gefallen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt da einige Maps in der man nur die Shotgun und die Tau Gun hat, diese Maps haben mir besonders gut gefallen. Da muss man immer besonders gut zielen da es immer etwas dauert bis man wieder ein zweites mal schießen kann.


----------



## angelicanus (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Um den Multiplayer spielen zu können musst du dich wahrscheinlich noch ein weilchen länger gedulden. Zuerst wird nämlich nur der Singelplayer veröffentlicht. An dem Multiplayer wurde schon seit etlicher Zeit nicht mehr entwickelt, nach Erscheinen des Singelplayers wird dann aber auch daran weiterentwickelt. Möglicherweise kommt mit dem Release von Black mesa auch eine beta des Multiplayers, das ist jedoch eher unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## anon666 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Ist für mich kein Problem, Ich bin ein Geduldiger Mensch. Mal davon abgesehen habe ich noch einige andere Spiele die mich bis dahin beschäftigen


----------



## angelicanus (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*

Wie bereits von der Main bekannt, ist heute um ca. 13.30 Uhr die Marke von 20.000 Likes erreicht worden, woraufhin 8 neue Screenshots veröffentlicht wurden.
Die Website sowie der Soundtrack sind allerdings noch nicht online. Jedoch kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Release (bzw. ersteinmal die Ankündigung) sehr bald erfolgen werden.
Raminator sagte:


> This is just the first stage, there'll be more coming soon.
> Yes, this is the beginning.


Wir können uns also über weitere Veröffentlichungen in den nächsten Tagen freuen. Zur Erinnerung, Black Mesa wird 2 Wochen nach erscheinen des Soundtracks und der neuen Website zum Download bereitstehen. Über den genauen Distributionsweg ist noch nichts bekannt, Steam wäre zumindest denkbar. Um Black Mesa spielen zu können braucht man lediglich einen Steam-Account, da seit einiger Zeit das Source SDK Base kostenlos herunterladbar ist.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa [Pre Release Phase]*

Wir kommen der Sache zwar immer näher, aber Geduld ist auch bei Black Mesa eine Tugend. Ich denke aber das es diesen Sommer etwas wird.


----------



## angelicanus (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa [Pre Release Phase]*

Ich denke man darf davon ausgehen, das Black Mesa im laufe der nächsten Wochen zumindest ein Relasedatum bekommt.
Auf Facebook und der aktualisierten Moddb Seite heißt es nämlich jetzt:


> Thank you all so much, it's really great to have your support! With your  help we have now *kicked off* our social-media campaign *towards our first  release*! You can expect *more updates* from us in the* near future*. Today  we are sharing this fantastic batch of screenshots that really gives you  the first glimpse into the gameplay of Black Mesa. *This is just the  beginning.* We have more in store for you in the near future! Hold on to  your lab coats!


Das lange Warten hat also demnächst ein Ende, und ob es jetzt in 2 Wochen oder 2 Monaten herauskommt spielt bei der langen Wartezeit wohl kaum noch eine Rolle.


----------



## hempsmoker (12. Juni 2012)

Wird die Mod egtl was kosten?


----------



## 10203040 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa [Pre Release Phase]*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Wird die Mod egtl was kosten?


 
Nein aber du brauchst ein Spiel mit der Source Engine HL2, L4D oso z.B.


----------



## Seabound (12. Juni 2012)

Hab ich


----------



## angelicanus (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Source) News Thread*



angelicanus schrieb:


> Um Black Mesa spielen zu können braucht man lediglich einen Steam-Account, da seit einiger Zeit das Source SDK Base kostenlos herunterladbar ist.


 siehe auch Startpost:


> Grundsätzlich muss man im Besitz der Source SDK Base  2007 sein  (Bestandteil der meisten Source Engine Spiele,z.B. HL2...),  um diese  Mod installieren zu können. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, genügt  mittlerweile ein Steam Account  um Black Mesa spielen zu können. Denn  seitdem Team Fortress 2 auf free  to play umgestellt wurde, steht meines  Wissens nach auch das Source SDK  Base 2007 kostenlos zur Verfügung.


Um Black Mesa spielen zu können fallen also keinerlei Kosten an.


----------



## angelicanus (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa [Pre Release Phase]*

Nach der Facebook Aktion ist es leider wieder etwas stiller um Black Mesa geworden. Ich persöhlich war der Annahme gewesen, dass relativ unmittelbar danach die neue Website, der Soundtrack und schließlich 2 Wochen später Black Mesa endlich erscheint.
Verleiten ließ ich mich zu dieser Annahme durch einen noch nicht allzu alten Komentar von Raminator:


> The new website won't go up until the mod's about to be released. *All of the updates will be in one hit.*


Nun wie dem auch sei, die Mod ist immer noch nicht draußen und Raminator hat zumindest über den weiteren Verlauf ein wenig Klarheit in einem seiner neusten Statements gebracht. 


> I've said  before that there are still a few things we need to see to before we can  proceed with the release campaign, once we get those straightened out  there'll be more updates more frequently. I don't think anyone was  expecting to hit 20,000 likes after only a day, though, so that may have  screwed with the timeline a little.
> Either way, we never said "hey guys we are going to have  hourly/daily/weekly updates from now on", we just promised that there'd  be more coming, and there will be. I can't say when or what they will be  yet, but they should be more to everyone's liking than the first one.


Zusammenfassend gesagt, die Entwickler waren wohl selbst von der Schnelligkeit überrascht, mit der die 20.000 Likes erreicht wurden. Zudem ist die Mod noch nicht gänzlich release ready, und es seien auch keine Versprechungen über weitere kontinuierliche Updates gegeben worden.
Es werden aber definitiv weitere Updates kommen, wenn denn dann alles bereit ist.

Folglich war die Facebook Aktion wohl nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf kommendes, die zugleich den Hype um Black Mesa erneut anfachen sollte.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa [Pre Release Phase]*

A never ending Story.


----------



## Festplatte (7. Juli 2012)

10203040 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein aber du brauchst ein Spiel mit der Source Engine HL2, L4D oso z.B.



Reichen auch Portal und Team Fortress 2? Geil, dass es wohl bald rauskommt, ich hab Half-Life 1 schon vergöttert und das dann mit der Source-Engine!


----------



## 10203040 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa [Pre Release Phase]*

Denke mal ja. Aber gab auch "Gerüchte" das man ein Source Spiel gekauft haben muss, mal schauen. Hab sowieso alle Source Spiele. Und das es bald rauskommt hat niemand gesagt .


----------



## angelicanus (7. Juli 2012)

Soweit ich weiß ist allein ein Steamaccount zum Spielen von Black Mesa von Nöten, da seit der Umstellung von TF2 auf free to play das Source SDK Base ebenfalls gänzlich kostenlos über Steam erhältlich ist.

Wie bereits auf PCGH zu lesen ist, hat Valve Steam Greenlight ins Leben gerufen. Dieses soll Entwicklern die Möglichleit bieten, ihr Spiel bereits vor Veröffentlichung möglichen Spielern vorzustellen, diese können dann darüber abstimmen, ob ein Spiel via Steam erscheinen soll. Steam Greenlight startet Ende August, und könnte auch den Entwicklern von Black Mesa die Möglichkeit bieten BM über Steam zu verbreiten, sofern dem Valve nicht eh zustimmen würde.
Der Lead Developer Raminator schien hiervon auch sehr angetan.

Der Entwickler und Choreographer Katana hat im BM-Forum laut darüber nachgedacht, mittels dem neu erschienenen Source Filmmaker Tool einen neuen Trailer für Black Mesa zu erstellen. Sofern dieser mit Sicherheit ausschließen kann, dass er nicht an einer anderen Stelle der Entwicklung hilfreich sein könne, werde er sich wohl an die Arbeit machen.



> I know I'd love to make a Black Mesa trailer with SFM, but only when I'm  sure that I can't contribute to any area of development - certainly  don't want to hold up release for that sake.


Ich denke, mit einem neuen Trailer würde er den Wünschen vieler Fans entgegenkommen, auch wenn es dann nur ein Release Trailer werden dürfte...


----------



## 10203040 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa [Pre Release Phase]*

Man kann auch editieren...


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa [Pre Release Phase]*

Ich würde mich freuen wenn es rauskommt aber ich weiß auch wie schwer das ist sowas ins Leben zu rufen. Viele Leute haben keine Ahnung was da für Arbeit hinter steckt und bemängeln alles. Die Arbeit die da drin steckt wird wahrscheinlich niemals angemessen belohnt werden und deswegen schätze ich solche Leute.


----------



## 10203040 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa [Pre Release Phase]*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen wenn es rauskommt aber ich weiß auch wie schwer das ist sowas ins Leben zu rufen. Viele Leute haben keine Ahnung was da für Arbeit hinter steckt und bemängeln alles. Die Arbeit die da drin steckt wird wahrscheinlich niemals angemessen belohnt werden und deswegen schätze ich solche Leute.


 
Wenn Sie wollten könnten Sie dafür auch ein paar Euronen verlangen so Dinge standen ja auch schon zur Frage, wollten Sie aber wohl nicht. Und respektiert wird es, ist ja klar.


----------



## angelicanus (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa [Pre Release Phase]*

Die Entwickler hatten niemals im Sinn für Black Mesa Geld zu nehmen. Zudem wäre es auch illegal, erstens müssten sie eine Lizenz der Source Engine kaufen, zweitens ist die Half Life Story Valves Geistigeseigentum.
Zu bewundern sind die Entwickler auf jeden Fall, so viel unbezahlte Arbeit aufzuwenden, und dann in den Foren oft nur Spott, Hohn und unsachgemäße Kritik zu ernten, ist weiß Gott nicht angemessen.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa [Pre Release Phase]*

Normalerweise müssten sie es, können es aber nicht aus den oben genannten Gründen. Selbst wenn es rauskommt werden die Entwickler merken das es für Katz war. Der Aufwand lässt sich nicht damit bezahlen das es Leute geil finden. Der Aufwand und die Belohnung stehen in keinen Verhältnis zu einander. Ich glaube das wissen diese aber auch... Und das ist bemerkenswert...


----------



## angelicanus (3. August 2012)

Eine neue Versionsstatistik ist veröffentlicht wurden, diese ist zwar schon vom 11.7, aber immmerhin:
*11th of July 2012* 
Approximate Uncompressed Build Size: *14.8 GB* 
Average Weekly Commits: *33* 
Average Weekly Files Changed: *1512* 
Last Commit Revision: *25180* 


Im Vergleich zum März hat die Build Size um gut 4GB zugenommen; interessant wäre noch gewesen, wie groß die komprimierte Downloaddatei ungefähr ist.


Desweiteren äußerte sich Victoria Tunissen (Voice Actor) auf Facebook wie folgt:


> just a few things to hammer out...


solche Kommmentare hat man zwar schon öfter vernommen, ich hoffe aber, dass man sie diesmal beim Wort nehmen darf. Zumal die Facebookaktion nun auch schon wieder gut zwei Monate alt ist, und seitdem hat man nicht mehr wirklich neues gehört, geschweige denn gesehen. Obgleich verkündet worden war, zukünftig regelmäßig Updates zu bringen.


----------



## Freeak (5. August 2012)

Ich Hoffe das man noch in diesem Jahr mit BMS rechnen kann. Ich bin schon ganz heiß Darauf. Schon als es damals hieß das HL 1 in der Source Engine Rauskommen soll, habe ich mich gefreut wie ein Kleinkind an Weihnachten. Aber das endergebnis war mehr als nur eine Enttäuschung.

Und mir ist es lieber das es Leute machen die viel mehr Herzblut hineinstecken als wie die Leute von Valve. Auch wenn es dann eben Jahre Dauert bis die Mod völlig fertig ist. Aber ich finde das es eine beta-version oder Ähnliches geben sollte damit man die Entwicker ein wenig unterstützen kann bei dem Content der bereits fertig ist. Um Bugs aufzudecken etc. Wäre doch cool.


----------



## anon666 (5. August 2012)

Ich bin jetzt mal ehrlich, mir hat Half Life 2 gar nicht gefallen und ich verstehe auch nicht wieso alle so geil darauf sind. Die Story hate gelangweilt und der Multiplayer ist sowieso zum kotzen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. August 2012)

anon666 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt mal ehrlich, mir hat Half Life 2 gar nicht gefallen und ich verstehe auch nicht wieso alle so geil darauf sind. Die Story hate gelangweilt und der Multiplayer ist sowieso zum kotzen.


 
Äh - und was hat das jetzt mit Black Mesa zu tun 

Und wer hat denn schon HL2-DM gespielt wenn CS-Source sowieso dabei war?


----------



## angelicanus (6. August 2012)

Victoria Tunissen (Voice Actor) verkündete gestern unerwartet, dass es keine weiteren Updates (Screenshots, Videos..) vor dem Release geben würde, da die Fanbasis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nur noch eines will - den Release von Black Mesa. Der Release des Soundtracks soll von dieser Maßnahme aber nicht betroffen sein.


> Just so everyone is clear, the "campaign" will not be moving forward.  When Carlos posted the screenshots and hinted that there would be more  to come, there was some backlash from the community because screenshots  were released instead of the game itself. Apparently at this stage,  folks want the release and ONLY the release. Nothing else will do.


Falls dem wirklich so wäre, würde ich das als durchaus traurig empfinden, da ich mich auf eine spannende pre-release Phase mit täglich neuen Scrennshots und anderem gefreut hatte.
Leider hat sich noch kein weiterer Entwickler hierzu geäußert, ich würde diese Ankündigung daher mit Vorsicht genießen, es wäre nicht das erste mal, dass Victoria "Mist" erzählt.


Auf Facebook äußerte sich Victoria zuletzt folgendermaßen:


> just a few things to hammer out...





> *(FB-Member)* [...] they said it's 'almost' certain that it will be released this year. *Victoria Tunissen:* VERY certain this year


[Edit]
Raminator hat sich nun zu Wort gemeldet, demnach haben sich tatsächlich die Pläne der Entwickler, bezüglich der Releasepolitik geändert:


> Nothing was cancelled as a result of "community backlash". Our plans  have changed recently, but those changes had nothing to do with people  complaining about Facebook or Twitter, or us releasing screenshots  instead of the game. We're not reading too much into any negativity that  may have been generated, and we're not giving up because someone on the  internet said something mean about us. I think there's just been a  miscommunication somewhere at some point.


----------



## anon666 (6. August 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Äh - und was hat das jetzt mit Black Mesa zu tun


 
Black Mesa ist ein Half Life mod, deswegen sehe ich das passend. Ich würde eher für Black mesa zahlen, als für Half Life 2.


----------



## angelicanus (6. August 2012)

ValveTime hat heute ein Video veröffentlicht, das Gameplayausschnitte aus Black Mesa zeigt. Zu sehen sind Szenen aus dem Level On A Rail.
Wie alt das Videomaterial ist, ist leider nicht bekannt. Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wie das Video an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen konnte, und wie die Entwickler darauf reagieren werden???





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g-wfdgpCRXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



[Edit]
Raminator hat im Black Mesa Forum nun Antworten zu den wichtigsten Fragen gegeben, die ich kurz zusammenfassen werde:
Das Video ist tatsächlich gegen den Willen der Entwickler von einem Dritten, eigentlich unbefugten, ins Netz gestellt worden. Dieses Video wäre aber wahrscheinlich eh im Rahmen der Social Media Kampange neben weiteren Videos veröffentlicht worden. Das Video stamm aus einem Build der gut vier bis fünf Wochen alt ist, und zeigt ein nahezu finales Black Mesa. Allerdings wurde bereits auf die große Kritik der Fans reagiert, sodass nun das Ironsight Feauture optional abschaltbar ist. Auf Grund der starken Kompremierung seitens Youtube leidet die Qualität des Videos enorm darunter, am heimischen PC wird es wesentlich besser ausschauen. Der zu hörende Soundtrack ist ingame aufgenommen, und nicht erst später auf das Video gesetzt, kommt aber extrem laut rüber. Das ebenfalls stark kritiserte Voice Acting ist von den Entwicklern so gewollt, und soll das Feindbild schärfen.
Möglicherweise werden durch den Leak nun einge Updates früher erscheinen, und es soll schon "demnächst" Neues zu sehen geben.

[Edit2]
Das Video ist leider nicht mehr auf YouTube verfügbar, da Daniel Junek, alias Raminator seine Urheberrechtsansprüche geltend macht. Wer das Video noch nicht gesehen hat und sich spoilern möchte, den verweise ich mal ins BM-Forum....(hat sogar eine bessere Qualität )

[Edit3] 
ValveTime und die BM-Dev's haben sich geeinigt, sodass das Video nun wieder verfügbar ist, diesmal auch in 1080p. 
Die wichtigsten Fragen zum Video werden hier beantwortet.
http://forums.blackmesasource.com/showpost.php?p=475471&postcount=1


----------



## Seabound (7. August 2012)

Bin ich mal drauf gespannt. Das Vid werde ich mir später zu hause gleich ma reinziehen.


----------



## angelicanus (29. August 2012)

@ Scholle_Satt: ich hoffe dir hat das Video gefallen.

Es gibt wieder ein wenig Nachschub an Informationen und Bildern.
Fangen wir mit dem Options Menu von Black Mesa an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bereits gestern ist auf The Verge ein Interviev mit Carlos Montero (Project Leader) veröffentlicht worden. Neben ein paar aktuellen Bildern, enthält dieses aber nicht wirklich neue Informationen.
Einzig seine Aussage:


> I'd characterize our first release as being pretty close to completion.


...lässt auf einen baldigen Release des Black Mesa Singleplayers hoffen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (29. August 2012)

Bin gespannt!, soll angeblich in mehreren Kapitel veröffentlich werden, würde mich freuen wenn sie schonmal dne Anfang rausbringen der fertig ist, und sie solange wir spielen den rest fertig machen .

> HLP | News | Source Mods: Black Mesa: Mehrstufiger Release

Laut dieser Seite: http://isblackmesareleased.com/

Ist Black Mesa zu 80% fertig, +/- 20%, könnte aufgrund der ungenauichkeit der Angabe also fertig sein^^, man darf ja treumen.


----------



## angelicanus (29. August 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist mit mehrstufigem Release eher gemeint, dass Singleplayer und Multiplayer getrennt voneinander released werden. Und es mehrere Vorbereitungsphasen vor dem Release gibt, wie z.B. eine neue Website, der Soundtrack, etliche Vergleichsbilder und möglicherweise einige Gameplayvideos.
Ich bin mir recht sicher das der Singleplayer nicht gesplittet wird, das wurde von den Entwicklern des öfteren so kommuniziert.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (29. August 2012)

Das wäre auch schön, sogar besser, mal abwarten.
Hoffe das er bald kommt.


----------



## anon666 (1. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach abwarten, die sind sicherlich bald soweit.


----------



## grubsnek (2. September 2012)

Release am 14. September!

Black Mesa: Release-Termin bekannt gegeben - Remake von Half-Life erscheint am 14. September


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. September 2012)

Wie gesagt - ich glaubs erst wenn ichs auf der Festplatte hab


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. September 2012)

Das ist super!, die beste Nachricht des Jahres bis jetzt ;D, nur noch die Half Life 3 ankündigung könnte das toppen und wie wir wissen kommt die sicher erst in 10 Jahren. Nachdem sie das Spiel 10 mal komplett neu gemacht haben da Gabe etwas nicht gefällte xD


----------



## Da_Obst (2. September 2012)

Auch wenn HL3 komen würde, ich werd mir das HL-Epos jetzt der Reihe nach genehmigen...
Auch wenn ich jeden Teil schon unzählige Male durchhabe... 

Ist für mich neben BL2 die beste Nachricht des Jahres


----------



## anon666 (2. September 2012)

Da beschwert man sich das es ewig dauert und ein paar stunden später kommt der release termin  

habe die news noch auf Reddit gesehen, anscheinend ist die ihr mod recht beliebt. Finde ich gut, hoffentlich wird es genug Spieler geben.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. September 2012)

Hoffe auch das sie den Mod auf Steam Greelight vorstellen und es genug stimmen gibt, damit er aufgenommen wird.
Und hoffe das sie ihn nicht über ihre Website zum Download geben, der Soundtrack mit 70MB hat 30 Minuten gedauert da deren Server etwas ausgelastet sind. Steam zum Release wäre genial!, aber glaube das sie keine Vereinbarung mit Valve haben und auf Greenlight warten müssen.


----------



## Da_Obst (2. September 2012)

Ja, Black Mesa auf Steam wär toll...
Da sollte es dann keine Engpässe mehr geben und Greenlight könnte man damit sicher auch noch ein stück populärer machen C:


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. September 2012)

Denke das es genügend Leute geben, die auf Greenlight abstimmen würden dafür. Man müsste es aber auch bewerben damit die wissen das es da ist.

Hoffe mal das es mehrere schnelle Download Server geben wird, würde mich über einen Torrent dafür freuen wie bei Cinematic Mod 11. Ein 2Mb/s Torrent Download und ich bin damit auch glücklich.

Edit:
So, die Server sind jetzt überlastet!, so dann man nicht mehr richtig im Forum kucken kann, ohne die Meldung das die Server überlastet sind geht grade nicht


----------



## anon666 (2. September 2012)

Wenn der so beliebt ist dann sollte er doch auf steam sein, die haben immerhin auch viel grösseren crap als download.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Seit Garrys Mod, wurde soweit ich weiß dort kein Mod mehr aufgenommen. Daher müssen die wohl auf Greenlight warten, aber wir können uns ja überachen lassen wie es am 14.9 zum Download angeboten wird.


----------



## Seabound (3. September 2012)

angelicanus schrieb:
			
		

> @ Scholle_Satt: ich hoffe dir hat das Video gefallen.



Yes!


----------



## angelicanus (4. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich habe den Startpost mit den neusten Informationen aktuallisiert, hier in Kürze:



Am Freitag dem 14.09.12 wird Black Mesa um 16.47 Uhr zum Download bereit stehen
Es gibt diverse Downloadoptionen + Mirrors
Der Download ist 3,03 GB groß, unkompremiert sind es dann ~8 GB
Das Source SDK Base 2007 muss zum Spielen von Black Mesa installiert sein
Die Xen-Level werden erst 2013 als Update verfügbar sein und kommen zeitgleich mit BMDM heraus
BMDM wird eine eigenständige Mod sein
[Edit]


Black Mesa ist nun auch auf Steam Greenlight vertreten, - Voten!!!!!
Ob es noch für einen Release über Steam genügt, liegt wohl allein in den Händen von Valve und genügend Leuten die für Black Mesa abstimmen. So oder so würde eine Steam-Integration jedoch auch etlich Vorteile abseits eines guten Distributionsweges bieten.



Anbei neue Bilder vom Steam Greenlight Auftritt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anon666 (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

wie genau geht das mit dem vote? Wenn ich da rauf klicke passiert nichts.


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Das wird aber auch endlich Zeit! 

Jetzt fehlen noch Opossing Force und Blue-Shift.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



<> schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen noch *Opossing Force* und *Blue-Shift*.


 
Die beiden werden sicher irgendwann zwischen 2019 und 2037 fertig sein 
Und das HL2-Remake mit der Source Engine 7 kommt dann 2099 - zu Silvester. Aber vorerst sicher nur für IRD (Internal Retina Displays)


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Hab sofort gevotet als ich es auf HLportal.de gelesen habe, und natürlich bei Steam, G+ geteilt ;D
Hoffen das sie es bis zum 14. Schaffen, und 3GB gehen ja, da ist eine nicht so schnelle Download Verbindung nicht so wichtig.


----------



## grubsnek (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

13% der benötigten Stimmen  Sieht wohl schlecht aus mit Steam


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Warum?, es ist doch auch erst seit heute drin?, erwarte keine Wunder^^, dauert bestimmt mindestens 1 Woche, aber es wird sicher kommen!

Sind berreits 14%, das wird schon!

Edit: Jetzt schon 15%


----------



## angelicanus (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Im Schnitt ist der Fortschritt bei Steam Greenlight ~1% pro std., es müssen allerdings soweit ich weiß 100.000 Stimmen zusammenkommen, und das könnte vielleicht knapp werden.
Die Black Mesa Facebooksite hat bis jetzt 53k likes bekommen. Gut nun ist nicht jeder bei Facebook und es geben auch nicht alle dort ihr like, dennoch bleibt es glaube ich eine spannende Sache.

Diese Rankingsite ist auch recht interessant, Black Mesa wird schon bald das Projekt mit den meisten Stimmen bei Greenlight sein.
Aktuell sind 24% erreicht.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

25%, dass ist schonmal ein Viertel, jetzt daumen drücken und auf die anderen 75% warten.
Mal hoffen das sie es schaffen


----------



## Da_Obst (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich hoffe auch das sich das ausgeht... C:
100k Stimmen sind schon ein wenig hoch angesetzt, aber die Fanbase von BM ist auch nicht so klein...


----------



## Low (6. September 2012)

Wozu hab 100 Email Adressen, das klappt schon. Spamme das jetzt auch unter jedes YT Video und Forum


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Moin!

Ein wirklich sehr schöner und umfangreicher Sammelthread! 

Thread wurde oben angepinnt. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## anon666 (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Black Mesa hat ja auch auf Reddit sehr viele Fans und man sollte auch beachten das die meisten anderen Project dort einfach nur schlecht sin. Black Mesa ist da mit Abstand am besten, wüsste nicht wer sonst gewinnen sollte.


----------



## Low (6. September 2012)

Kann man da was gewinnen? Dachte jedes Spiel ab X-Votes wird aufgenommen


----------



## grubsnek (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



			
				angelicanus;4535557
Diese [URL="http://www.shrewdlogarithm.com/greenlight.htm" schrieb:
			
		

> Rankingsite[/URL] ist auch recht interessant, Black Mesa wird schon bald das Projekt mit den meisten Stimmen bei Greenlight sein.
> Aktuell sind 24% erreicht.



Da hat ja kaum ein Spiel über 10%. Tolles Feature, wenn die benötigten Stimmen so hoch angesetzt werden, dass kein Spiel die notwendige Anzahl erreicht


----------



## Low (6. September 2012)

Soll das jetzt herab gesetzt werden damit jedes Spiel erscheint und Steam zumüllt?
Unbekannte Entwickler können SpIele auch ohne steam vertreiben (siehe dayz o. Minecraft)


----------



## Da_Obst (6. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Darüber kann man sich streiten...
Aber hey, wir haben 27% 

Und bei der Rate, mit der Momentan gevotet wird, dauerts auch nicht mehr lang...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Erhöhen die bei Steam die zu erreichene Anzahl an Stimmen immer mehr?

Vor etwa 1h waren es 31%, und jetzt sind es nur noch 15%, und jetzt aufeinmal wieder 32%.


----------



## angelicanus (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Auf Greenlight ist im Moment wenig Verlass, die Server sind Teils down  und die Prozentangaben stimmen oft nicht. Fakt ist aber, das Black Mesa  mittlerweile das Projekt mit den meisten Votes ist!!!
Carlos Montero alias Cman2k (Project Leader) hat ein paar neue Bilder ins Wiki gestellt.

[Edit]
Victoria Teunissen (Voice Actor) hat eine "art" Trailer auf Youtube gestellt:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3EKcOBdvWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Der Trailer sieht und hört sich sehr gut an!

Komischerweise hat Slender Source immer noch 32%


----------



## RedBrain (9. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Stand: 09.09.2012 - 09:47

Status: 41%

Das wird es noch einen Augenblick dauern.


----------



## anon666 (9. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Stimmt es das diese Version nur ein Singleplayer sein wird? Falls ja, wisst ihr wann denn der Multiplayer kommt? Haben denn dazu schon etwas gesagt?


----------



## angelicanus (9. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Laut Steam Greenlight muss ein Projekt nicht zwingend 100% oder überhaupt irgendeinen bestimmten Prozentrang erreichen, es geht Steam allein darum herauszufinden, ob ein Projekt gewollt ist oder nicht:


> *How many votes does a game need to get selected?*
> 
> It's going to change during the first few days/weeks since we  don't know what kind of traffic to expect. Part of the drive for this  system is the need for customers to help us prioritize which games they  want to see made available on Steam. So the specific number of votes  doesn't matter as much as relative interest in a game compared with  other games in Steam Greenlight.
> We're going to be reaching out to developers as we see their  games getting traction regardless of whether they have achieved a  specific number of votes or are sitting 1st or 2nd place at any given  time. We are most interested in finding the games that people want, not  requiring them to always hit a specific number of votes.


Über Steam Greenlight

Es ist also durchaus möglich, das Valve sich dazu entscheidet Black Mesa noch in dieser Woche aufzunehmen, und somit einen Release über Steam ermöglicht.


@anon: 
Wie du unteranderem auch dem Startpost entnehmen kannst:
Black Mesa wird in zwei Teilen released. Erst kommt der Singleplayer (allerdings nur die Level Inbound bis Lambda Core) und 2013 werden dann die Xen Level als Update erscheinen, sowie zeitgleich der Multiplayerpart (BMDM) released.


----------



## Seabound (10. September 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Erhöhen die bei Steam die zu erreichene Anzahl an Stimmen immer mehr?
> 
> Vor etwa 1h waren es 31%, und jetzt sind es nur noch 15%, und jetzt aufeinmal wieder 32%.



Als ich gestern gevotet hab, waren es nur 11%. o.O Hat mich gewundert...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

sind aktuell 45%, der Zähler spinnt manchmal etwas.


----------



## Seabound (10. September 2012)

Scheint so. Zumindest hoffe ich, er spinnt.


----------



## Freeak (11. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Aktuell sind es 49% und ich habe auch bereits Gevoted. Hoffen wir mal auf einen release auf Steam und ich werde es mir auf jeden fall Saugen und DANN Zocke ich HL auch mal Durch, denn die Grafik hat mich bisher immer davon abgehalten, danach kommt die Physik, da hat die Source Engine einfach mehr drauf. 

In jedem bereich.


----------



## Da_Obst (11. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Aaand its done! 
Black Mesa ist auf Greenlight... C:


----------



## angelicanus (11. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Wow, Tatsache!
Dann dürfte einem Release über Steam am Freitag hoffentlich nichts mehr im Wege stehen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Das ist ja perfekt =D, dann können wir es warcheinlich passend zum Freitag bei Steam downloaden, mal kucken ab wann es bei Steam gelistet ist.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (12. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

moah, ich kanns gar nicht mehr abwarten.
hoffentlich läd man am freitag bei steam dann nicht mit 100kb/s runter.
ansonsten torrent. :>


----------



## Seabound (12. September 2012)

Geilgeilgeilgeil! 

Wie groß wäre denn der Download? Nicht, dass ich mit meinem 1000er DSL wieder drei Tage ziehe... Würde ich aber tun


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Schwer zu sagen. 
Ich würde mal grob in der Größenordnung von HL2 ausgehen.
An HL1 wird man sich nicht orientieren können, das benötigte nur ~400MB.^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ca. *3 GB* werdens komprimiert sein:
Steam Community :: Group :: Black Mesa

Dazu kommen aber nochmal fast *5 GB* für das *Source SDK Base 2007* - sofern man es nicht schon runtergeladen hat. 


ADD:
Ich würde allen die das SDK noch nicht haben sowieso raten es schon vorher runterzuladen  
Ich habs schon seit letztem WE.
Hat bei meiner 3GB-Leitung ja auch ne Zeit gedauert


----------



## Seabound (12. September 2012)

Source SDK Base? Wo bekommt man das?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Source SDK Base? Wo bekommt man das?


 
Bei Steam unter "Tools"
Steht auch im Link.


----------



## anon666 (12. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich habe zum gluck schon die SDK Base, dann wird es hoffentlich nicht so lange dauern. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere dann habe ich die damals mit Golden Eye: Source bekommen.


----------



## Seabound (12. September 2012)

Und es reicht z.B. nicht, wenn ich Portal oder sonst ein Spiel von der Orange Box installiere?


----------



## anon666 (12. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich glaube nicht das es reichen wird. Ich hatte ja damals auch Portal Counter Strike Half Life 2 und Team Fortress 2 installiert, musste aber trotzdem diese SDK runter laden. Die meisten Mods basieren sowieso auf die alter engine, diese ganzen neuen Spiele haben ja eine neure Version der Source Engine.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (12. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

wenn du TF2 oder so hast, brauchst du nicht mehr viel runterzuladen, da es die meisten Daten ja schon hat, aber ein par Sachen fehlen noch, die lädt es dann nach wenn du die SDK Base instalierst.


----------



## angelicanus (12. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Einzig allein das Source SDK Base 2007 muss installiert sein.
Laut Aussagen der Dev´s kann es sein, dass sich der Release auf Steam erst nach dem 14.9 realisieren lässt, auf Grund einer vielzahl an Dingen, die im Vorfeld noch abgeklärt werden müssen. Aber es gibt ja noch die Mirrors und Torrents.


----------



## Seabound (12. September 2012)

Ich würde über Steam ziehen. Ich kann warten.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



anon666 schrieb:


> Ich habe zum gluck schon die SDK Base, dann wird es hoffentlich nicht so lange dauern. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere dann habe ich die damals mit Golden Eye: Source bekommen.


 
Es gibt mehrere SDKs
- Source SDK
- Source SDK Base 2006
- Source SDK Base 2007

Es wird das 2007er benötigt.
Wenn das was hier steht stimmt dann reicht das "normale" SDK nicht aus denn es bietet nur die grundlagen des Source-Engine


> Whats the difference between the Tools->Source SDK and  Tools->Source SDK Base?  Did I miss the discussion some where?   Thanks.--JavaTexan 14:10, 18 Nov 2006 (PST)
> The Source SDK is all the tools you need to do fancy things.  Source SDK Base is the latestest shinest version of the engine, the  engine all new mods are assigned to by defualt. *you only need to the SDK  to mod, but you only need the base to play new mods.* If you wanna do  both your gonna need both. --Angry Beaver 16:09, 18 Nov 2006 (PST)


https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Talk:SDK_Installation


----------



## Seabound (12. September 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Steam unter "Tools"
> Steht auch im Link.



Danke! Ich lade gerade...


----------



## anon666 (12. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich hatte die 2006 und die 2007 SDK Base, ich hatte mehrere Mods für die Source Engine.


----------



## Seabound (13. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

So, ok, ich hab jetzt die Source SDK Base 2007 runtergeladen. Steam zieht mittlerweile auch die Source SDK Base 2006. Das macht Steam aber von selber. Ich hab da nix runtergeladen. Braucht BM die Source SDK Base 2006 jetzt auch, oder wie?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> So, ok, ich hab jetzt die Source SDK Base 2007 runtergeladen. Steam zieht mittlerweile auch die Source SDK Base 2006. Das macht Steam aber von selber. Ich hab da nix runtergeladen. Braucht BM die Source SDK Base 2006 jetzt auch, oder wie?


 
Hat er bei mir auch gemacht - keine Ahnung wieso 
Also schätze ich das es so gewollt ist von Steam.


----------



## Seabound (13. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Naja, egal. Download beendet. Dann warte ich mal auf morgen!


----------



## Freeak (13. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Postet mal ob es morgen auch auf und über Steam verfügbar sein wird. Dann lade ich es mir nämlich über Steam als über irgendwelche anderen Sites. Auf jeden fall durfte meine Leitung fleißig das SDK 2007, Half Life 2, Episode 1 und 2 sowie Lost Coast Herunterladen.

Man ich bin ja mal sowas von dermaßen gespannt.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (13. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Es wird laut den Etwicklern nicht am Freitag über Steam verfügbar sein.

Quelle:
Release is tomorrow, but will it be on steam too? :: Black Mesa


----------



## Seabound (14. September 2012)

Ist ja eigentlich egal. Wers unbedingt sofort haben will, kann ja wohl über Torrent ziehen. Ich warte, bis es über Steam verfügbar ist. Muss eh erstma noch darksiders 2 durchzocken.


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Heute abend nach der Spätschicht wird BM geladen, dabei habe ich HL2 grade erst zum ersten mal durchgespielt.
Für 13h Spielzeit knapp nen Jahr gebraucht  bei BM versuche ich aber schneller zu sein, dann gehts mit Episode 1 weiter.


----------



## DarkBlue (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

*This website is offline*

 No cached version is available


*narf*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Irgendwas lädt sich da zu Tode


----------



## angelicanus (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

bei mir auch , wenn jemand den torrent hat bitte hier posten!!!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

und die Website ist offline.
HLportal.de auch, mal kucken wie lange 

http://release.blackmesasource.com/pages/download_manager.html

Hab Download 

Edit: Mist, natürlich auch down 

POST THE DOWNLOWD LINKS HERE :: Black Mesa
Hier wird aber Diskutiert.


----------



## gedoens (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Black Mesa Source 1.0 - Windows free game - File Downloads, Patches, Mods and Demos for PC Games at Shacknews.com

etwa 500kb/s... wir brauchen ein Torrent


----------



## Himmelskrieger (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

hab die Datei probiert, nix, kein KB lädt er , da hba ich uTorrent umsonst geladen.

Mal hoffen das es bald auf Steam, bzw. wo zum Download gibt.

So, hab was neues 
http://www.shacknews.com/file/32999/black-mesa-source-10-windows-free-game

Lade grad, noch 40 Minuten bei 1,5mb/s


----------



## Yellowbear (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Lade grad, noch 40 Minuten bei 1,5mb/s



So und jetzt schnell laden, bevor das über Twitter etc. publik wird . Ist zwar kein Fullspeed, aber besser als nix bei dem Ansturm.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Wird aber schon deutlich langsamer...


----------



## DarkBlue (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wird aber schon deutlich langsamer...


 Hehe, hier geht es seit 5min wie ein Pendel immer von 350 KB/sec zu 1.3 MB/sec hin und her.

Zeit für den Nachmittagskaffee ...


----------



## gedoens (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Black Mesa (download torrent) - TPB

Torrent läuft, aber der Seeder hats nicht leicht  ich seede bis Mitternacht alles mit was ankommt, ab gehts!

läuft gut!


----------



## RedBrain (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Viele Seiten sind total ausgelastet. :/

EDIT: Jetzt habe ich ein Torrent von Mediafire geholt. Die scheint überlastet zu sein...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/49956584/BlackMesaDHT.torrent

Lädt grad mit 1,3mb/s 
Da der andere schlapp macht, probiere ich ihn jetzt dazu laufen zu lassen, hoffe er bleibt so schnell.


----------



## angelicanus (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Über Chip kann man jetzt endlich mit anständigen Raten downloaden!!!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich instaliere es jetzt =D


----------



## CiSaR (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Hab es auf Share Online geuppt


BlackMesa.part1.rar
BlackMesa.part2.rar
BlackMesa.part3.rar
BlackMesa.part4.rar
BlackMesa.part5.rar
BlackMesa.part6.rar
BlackMesa.part7.rar


----------



## Shadow1988 (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

*Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil * Hat sich erledigt.

Übrigens, hab über chip.de geladen mit knapp 2 MB/s.


----------



## hempsmoker (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Jo, bei Chip lade ich auch mit voller Auslastung, was bei meiner Leitung knappe 700kb/s bedeutet .


----------



## Himmelskrieger (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Die haben nicht zu wenig versprochen , das Spiel/Mod macht extreme viel Spaß! 

Ich habe über den weiter oben geposteten Torent (Meine Post) mit 2,5mb/s geladen.


----------



## DarkBlue (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

So nach rund 80min daddeln meine Meinung:

*Das warten hat sich gelohnt*. Es macht unheimlich Spaß den Mod zu spielen ... zu keiner Zeit hatte ich das Gefühl in einer 'billigen' remake Version von HL zu sein. Die Macher hatten wirklich liebe zum Detail und haben an der einen oder anderen Stelle auch mal das Level-Design verlassen  Das schmunzeln im Gesicht an einigen Szenen konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.

*Mir gefällt der Mod echt super!* Werde nun auch weiter spielen und zu keiner Zeit merken "_Hey, das kommt mir nur wie HL vor ..._"


----------



## Wheezy (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

......http://link4k.de/uploads/etc/BlackMesa.zip


----------



## anon666 (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Was habt denn ihr für Leitungen das ihr einfach mal 3GB hoch laden könnt? Ich komme maximal auf 1.25 mbps upload und damit dauert es ja ewig.


----------



## Sharidan (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Also mir gefällt der Mod auch sehr sehr Gut.

Die Dinge die sie verändert haben passen sich perfekt ins Spiel ein. Das Lustige ist, ich habe sogar schon eine Tastatur gefunden die "Alte" Texturen verwendet ob Absicht oder übersehen keine Ahnung, aber ich musste irgendwie Grinsen.

Auch das wiedersehen von "alten" bekannten machte mir Tierrisch Spaß das ich mich richtige darauf gefreut habe . 

Super Mod was sie da Abgeliefert haben, da können sich so manche Vollpreis Titel ne Scheibe abschneiden !


----------



## Wheezy (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



anon666 schrieb:


> Was habt denn ihr für Leitungen das ihr einfach mal 3GB hoch laden könnt? Ich komme maximal auf 1.25 mbps upload und damit dauert es ja ewig.


Remoteupload


----------



## angelicanus (14. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich muss schon sagen, der erste Eindruck ist überwältigend, habe lange nicht mehr ein so gutes Spiel gezockt. Meine Erwartungen wurden mehr als übertroffen!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*


Yeah ,hab`s hier:  Black Mesa - Download - CHIP Online
runtergeladen.
Hat ca. 40 min. ,mit 16000 er leitung ,gedauert.
Entpackt,instaliert und angespielt.
Cool,bin mal gespannt wie sie es gemacht haben. 
Ist lange her das ich HL gespielt habe.
Läuft problemlos.
Ist knaller,hänge nur jetzt in der Wasserröhre ^^.

Hatte im anderen Thread schon gepostet.


----------



## hempsmoker (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Absolut genial! Fühlt sich einfach richtig an das Spiel! Fühle mich in die Kindheit zurück versetzt als ich HL zum ersten mal gezockt habe. Die Jungs haben wirklich klasse Arbeit geleistet! Da hat sich das Warten definitiv gelohnt!


----------



## bravo-two-zero (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

hat noch jemand den bug, dass tote gegner durch den boden fallen?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Nein bis jetzt noch nicht ^^.
(Win 7 64bit)
Hast du auch das Source SDK 2007 runtergeladen ??

Ps: Nochmal nachgesehen,Alle NPC`s bleiben liegen und lösen sich nicht auf.
Vlt hab ich das ab 18 SDK   :XD


----------



## Yellowbear (15. September 2012)

bravo-two-zero schrieb:
			
		

> hat noch jemand den bug, dass tote gegner durch den boden fallen?



Ja, habe ich auch. Dachte aber, dass das eine Art "Zensur" sein soll. Gab es schließlich in der Originalen Half-Life Serie auch, dass die Gegnerleichen sich sofort in Luft aufgelöst haben.


----------



## mae1cum77 (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Sehr liebevolle Umsetzung. Hat noch jemand den Joke mit der Errungenschaft "Brown´sche Bewegung" gefunden, ist am Anfang auf dem Weg zum Kontrollraum?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Bin kurz vorm Durchdrehen.
Hab per Download-Manager BM runtergeladen und bei 89% hat jetzt mein Router seinen täglichen IP-Wechsel gemacht 
Und NATÜRLICH kann sich der Download-manager jetzt nicht mehr mit dem besch..... Server verbinden


----------



## Seabound (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich bin schlichtweg begeistert. 

Schon das Intro ist so dermaßen geil, dass haut mich aus den Socken! Zwölf Jahre nach dem ersten Durchspielen, kann ich erst wirklich würdigen, wie abartig geil das Spiel ist.  Und vor allem, voll die Zeitmaschine, das Teil. Kurz in den Zug gesetzt und ich bin wieder 22 Jahre alt. Heftig!


----------



## Wheezy (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Also Ich finde auch dass das Spiel richtig gut gelungen ist. Alles wurde ziemlich gut durchdacht und liebevoll umgesetzt, sodass an vielen Stellen eine super Atmosphäre aufkommt. Man sollte das Original aber mal durgespielt haben um dieses richtig zu würdigen.


----------



## Seabound (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Fallen die Gegner bei euch auch durch den Boden, wenn ihr sie erledigt habt?

Macht irgendwie bissel die Atmosphäre kaputt!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Bei mir bleiben die Gegner liegen, ich kann sie auch mit E aufheben und wegwerfen^^.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Bei mir bleiben die auch liegen.
Hab das ab 18 SDK .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Bei mir bleiben die auch liegen.
Hab das ab 18 SDK .




mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Sehr liebevolle Umsetzung. Hat noch jemand den  Joke mit der Errungenschaft "Brown´sche Bewegung" gefunden, ist am  Anfang auf dem Weg zum Kontrollraum?



Haste dem Typ auf dem Klo auch Klopapier gegeben ???
nächste Erungenschaft.


----------



## Seabound (15. September 2012)

KillerPfote schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir bleiben die auch liegen.
> Hab das ab 18 SDK .



Wie macht man das?


----------



## Freeak (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Also ich habe es nun auch installiert und bin fleißig am Zocken. Aber ich habe keine Bugs, auch bei mir bleiben die Gegner schön und Brav liegen. Und auch ich habe diese Errungenschaft mit dem Klopapier, man war das cool.

Aber auch der Aha-Moment mit Dr. Isaac Kleiner und Dr. Eli Vance, das hatte schon einen Angenehmen Nostalgischen moment gehabt.


----------



## beercarrier (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

ganz ehrlich hab erst kurz mal angezogt und dann beendet weil ich fraps gestartet habe und jetzt bin ich kurz vor der verzweiflung. verdammt man wie starte ich das spiel, finde keine exe und in steam wird es bei mir auch nach der dritten neuinst nicht angezeigt, echt frustrierend. wie bzw wo könnt ihr das spiel starten?


----------



## Yellowbear (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



beercarrier schrieb:


> wie bzw wo könnt ihr das spiel starten?



Also bei mir wurde das Spiel automatisch in der Steambibliothek eingetragen. Keine Ahung wie, aber ich will mich nicht beschweren. 
Ach ja, mich würde auch interessieren, wie man das "ab 18 SDK" installiert^^.


----------



## beercarrier (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

naja für mich kommt es immer wieder mal zu dem resümee, nichts als heißer dampf


----------



## Yellowbear (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



beercarrier schrieb:


> naja für mich kommt es immer wieder mal zu dem resümee, nichts als heißer dampf


 
Hast du denn überhaupt das Source SDK 2007 installiert? Sonst kann es ja nicht funktionieren.


----------



## beercarrier (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

ja habe aber einen anderen zielordner angegeben. installier jetzt noch mal auf c:.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*


Such den Zielordner,entpack die ZIP,instaliere.
Danach ist in dem Ordner die Startexe.
Hab das Game erst nachträglich in Steam eingefügt .
Mit dem ab 18 SDK war ein Witz^^.
Weil bei mir die Gegner liegenbleiben und nicht Jugendfreundlich^^ verschwinden^^.

PS.: habs hier:Black Mesa - Download - CHIP Online
Runtergeladen.
Ging schnell.(ca.40 min.,16000 er)


----------



## Freeak (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich komme an diesem Dämlichen Wassergraben nicht weiter. Die Kisten die einem Eigentlich Helfen sollen sind keine große Hilfen und ich will aber auch nen Cheaten nur um den Wassergraben zu überwinden um auf die andere Seite zu kommen.

Hat wer nen Plan???


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Du must nachlinks, rechts die leiter hoch .


----------



## blackout24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ach herrlich ist das.  Frag mich zwar immer noch wie vor Jahren, warum in dem High Techlabor ein Typ son Einkaufswagen in ein Strahl schieben muss und warum das kein Robotor machen kann aber es ist wieder das HL feeling da.


----------



## Freeak (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich glaube du weißt nicht wo ich bin oder? Ich poste mal nen Screen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beercarrier (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

made it, habs einfach in den vorgeschlagenen dateipfad installiert, jetzt funzts.


----------



## TyPe_X (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Hier der FIX für die verschwindenden Gegner:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...k-mesa-getoetete-gegner-fallen-den-boden.html


----------



## Freeak (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Es wäre einmal schön wenn ich auf meine Frage auch eine Antwort bekäme. Immerhin komme ich nicht weiter und die Mod (wobei das eigentlich keine "Mod" mehr ist) ist einfach ZU geil. Und ich will endlich weiterkommen....


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



Freeak schrieb:


> Es wäre einmal schön wenn ich auf meine Frage auch eine Antwort bekäme. Immerhin komme ich nicht weiter und die Mod (wobei das eigentlich keine "Mod" mehr ist) ist einfach ZU geil. Und ich will endlich weiterkommen....


 

habs gerade erklärt.
Im Wasser must du nach links schwimmen,durch so ein Tor.
Dann hast du rechts Steigeisen die must du hochklettern.
Vorher solltest du aber auf ein Fass schiessen ,um das Monster zu killen^^.


----------



## Freeak (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Jo, Komischerweise war das Tor verschlossen und alle Gegner bereits Tot, na ja eventuell ein Bug. Jetzt bin ich auf jeden fall bereits im Bürokomplex.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Bin im Kühlhaus ^^.


----------



## Seabound (15. September 2012)

TyPe_X schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der FIX für die verschwindenden Gegner:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/236924-fix-black-mesa-getoetete-gegner-fallen-den-boden.html



Danke! Werd ich austesten.


----------



## T-Virus (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

hi,hab ein problem  Habe black Mesa draufgeschmissen ,beim ersten ma konnte ich es auch starten ,aber find jetzt keine EXE oder sonst irgend was??? Kann mir einer sagen wie ich "nochma" zum laufen krieg lol ,danke schon mal


----------



## r34ln00b (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

beende steam und starte es neu, dann ist es aufgelistet.


----------



## T-Virus (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

 vielen dank ,darauf muss man erst ma kommen


----------



## Seabound (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



TyPe_X schrieb:


> Hier der FIX für die verschwindenden Gegner:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...k-mesa-getoetete-gegner-fallen-den-boden.html



Tja, Kacke wars. Nachdem ich alles so geändert hatte, hat Steam BM nicht mehr in der Library gehabt. Wieder auf ursprüngliche Werte geändert, und da isses wieder.


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

lulz Schrödingers cat. War irgendwo ziemlich am Anfang falls wer danach sucht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robbe (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Komme leider nicht weiter. An der Stelle wo man sich von dem Riesenventilator nach oben pusten lassen muss, stürzt das Spiel immer ab. Habs jetzt sicher schon 10 mal versucht, immer wenn sich das Teil anfängt zu drehen und langsam schneller wird, lande ich auf dem Desktop.


----------



## labecula (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Also in Steam finde ich kein Black Mesa. Habe im Netz aber den Black Mesa Installer mit allen Installerdateien gefunden. Das Ding an die korrekte Stelle kopiert und... es taucht nicht auf... auch nicht nach einem Steam Neustart. Wie kann ich dieses verflixte Teil finden zur Hölle?


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



labecula schrieb:


> Also in Steam finde ich kein Black Mesa. Habe im Netz aber den Black Mesa Installer mit allen Installerdateien gefunden. Das Ding an die korrekte Stelle kopiert und... es taucht nicht auf... auch nicht nach einem Steam Neustart. Wie kann ich dieses verflixte Teil finden zur Hölle?


 
Na mit Installer ins sourcemods Verzeichnis kopieren tut sich nicht viel, du musst den schon ausführen und dabei ist's egal wo der liegt


----------



## Seabound (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Tja, so langsam merke ich, es ist Zeit für ne neue Tastatur. Aufgrund diverser Alkoholexzesse beim Zocken und dem damit verbundenen verschütteten Bier in der Tastatur funktioniert seit ca. einem Jahr meine rechte "Strg-Taste" nicht mehr. Wegen der vielen Duckumps in BM hab ich Ducken jetzt auf "Alt" gelegt. Ist aber trotzdem sehr kacke zu spielen. Ständig stürze ich hab. Nervt volle Möhre!  Demächst neues Keyboard. Vielleicht ein Wasserdichtes?!?


----------



## Freeak (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Sagt mal, die Stelle wo man dieses Tentakelviech in der Raketenabschussbasis Grillen und somit Killen muss. Wie habt ihr das gemacht? Ich konnte im Original Half Life mich dort immer langschleichen, und musste so keine Granaten verschwenden.

Aber in Black Mesa funktioniert diese Taktik leider scheinbar nimmer, egal wie leise ich bin, das Vieh haut ich jedes mal platt.


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Hatte auch das Problem, hab mir die Sprengladungen geholt, bin zurück in den Kontrollraum und da eine hingeworfen. Dann oben raus, Sprengladung gezündet und dann immer so weiter nach unten gearbeitet, wenn dir die Sprengladungen ausgehen einfach ne Granate irgendwo hin werfen, allerdings hat mich das Mistvieh auch 3 mal dabei erwischt als ich grade die Bretter zerschlagen habe, bis jetzt hat mich kein Part der Mod so genervt 

Screenshot Nachschub 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

War auch im Orginal eine heikle Stelle,die echt schwierig war.
Bin auch im Mom da,mache pause und schau mir den Andruino UNO V3 von meinem Sohn an ^^. 

lol


----------



## Papzt (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Gestartet und schon ist man um Jahre zurückgeschmissen  Die beste Zugfahrt mienes Lebens


----------



## Freeak (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Man, ständig diese Unterbrechungen....

ich habe mal wieder ne stelle wo ich partout nicht weiterkomme. Und zwar nachdem man dieses Tentakelviech gegrillt hat kann man ja dort (bzw. muss ja) dort die Leiter herrunter, aber dort unten öffnet sich die Tür einfach nicht. Muss ich vorher noch einen Schalter betätigen oder etwas anderes machen????


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Es ist wie "nach Hause kommen" nachdem man lange fort war


----------



## anon666 (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich habe es auch gerade installiert und werde es heute zum ersten mal starten, was mich jetzt schon ekelt sind diese Drecksviecher an der Decke die einen hoch ziehen, und dieses Level, nahe am Ende in dem man sich andauernd teleportiert. Ich finde es schade das heute nicht mehr spiele produziert werden die schwer sind und bei denen man einfach lange stecken bleibt weil man nicht weiß wie es weiter geht. Selbst Spiele wie Assassins Creed die ja etwas kniffliger sein sollen schaft man auf Anhieb ohne viel überlegen zu müssen.

Mal so nebenbei, GoldenEye: Source ist auch kostenlos, wer möchte kann es sich ja auch gleich runter laden.


----------



## Seabound (15. September 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wie "nach Hause kommen" nachdem man lange fort war



You are so fucking right!!!!!


----------



## blackout24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Stürzt das bei euch auch ganz gern mal ab? Bei mir schon 2x (hl2.exe reagiert nicht mehr).

EDIT: Toll es stürzt IMMER an der Stelle ab, wo der riesen Bodenlüfter angeschaltet wir und man wieder die Leiter hoch soll. 
Der wird ja immer schneller und so 10 sek nach dem Anschalten kackt's ab. Schon 3x probiert. 



> ich habe mal wieder ne stelle wo ich partout nicht weiterkomme.



Lüftungsschacht suchen!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Bei mir ist es 1x bis jetzt abgestützt, aber nach dieser stelle.


----------



## Freeak (15. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Lüftungsschacht suchen!



Habe ich schon, und an dieser stelle gibt es keinen. Und diese dämliche Tür geht nicht auf, und Bock den ganzen mist nochmal zu Zocken habe ich auch nicht....


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Bei mir ist's bis jetzt zwei mal abgestürzt, das erste mal als irgendwie alles und jeder um mich herum in die Luft geflogen ist  und grade noch mal, bei Questionable Ethics

@Freeak
Die Tür geht auch nicht auf, wenn ich nur noch wüsste wie ich da weiter bin


----------



## Robonator (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ach gott habt ihr es gut...  Ich bekomm das Game nicht wirklich runtergeladen. Selbst die Server von Chip geben irgendwie nur 300KB/s her... Das dauert doch unglaublich lang  

Ich hoffe es läuft wenigstens auf der IGP denn mein Mobo kommt (dank des schnellen Services von Alternate  ) wohl erst nächste Woche...


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Torrent heißt das Stichwort  Und ich bekomm mit meiner Leitung max. 250kb/s rein, da wären 300 schön


----------



## Robonator (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Torrent heißt das Stichwort  Und ich bekomm mit meiner Leitung max. 250kb/s rein, da wären 300 schön


 
Joa habs nu endlich geschafft eine ordentliche Leitung zu erwischen  Pack aber trotzdem nur 1200kb/s weil ich nebenbei den Soundtrack downloade


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



anon666 schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch gerade installiert und werde es heute zum ersten mal starten, was mich jetzt schon ekelt sind diese Drecksviecher an der Decke die einen hoch ziehen, und dieses Level, nahe am Ende in dem man sich andauernd teleportiert. Ich finde es schade das heute nicht mehr spiele produziert werden die schwer sind und bei denen man einfach lange stecken bleibt weil man nicht weiß wie es weiter geht. Selbst Spiele wie Assassins Creed die ja etwas kniffliger sein sollen schaft man auf Anhieb ohne viel überlegen zu müssen.
> 
> Mal so nebenbei, GoldenEye: Source ist auch kostenlos, wer möchte kann es sich ja auch gleich runter laden.


Bei dem Game gibt es nur Server^^.Hat das keinen Singelplayer ??



Freeak schrieb:


> Habe ich schon, und an dieser stelle gibt es keinen. Und diese dämliche Tür geht nicht auf, und Bock den ganzen mist nochmal zu Zocken habe ich auch nicht....



Hab an der Stelle auch ein wenig suchen müssen,nach dem Rechten Weg^^.

Du must ganz runtertauchen, am rand tauchst du nach oben und kommst hier raus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach gehts über die Röhren weiter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(fand die Grüne Farbe so cool)

PS.:Kann man sich bei den Moddern irgentwo bedanken??Die heidenarbeit hat sich echt gelohnt.Sauber gemoddet.
Bis auf einen kleinen Fehler hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme mit dem Game.


----------



## Robonator (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



> PS.:Kann man sich bei den Moddern irgentwo bedanken??Die heidenarbeit hat sich echt gelohnt.Sauber gemoddet.
> Bis auf einen kleinen Fehler hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme mit dem Game.



Im Forum, auf Facebook/Twitter oder du Spendest etwas.


----------



## robbe (16. September 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Stürzt das bei euch auch ganz gern mal ab? Bei mir schon 2x (hl2.exe reagiert nicht mehr).
> 
> EDIT: Toll es stürzt IMMER an der Stelle ab, wo der riesen Bodenlüfter angeschaltet wir und man wieder die Leiter hoch soll.
> Der wird ja immer schneller und so 10 sek nach dem Anschalten kackt's ab. Schon 3x probiert.
> ...



PC neutarten hat bei geholfen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Kann vermelden; unter Win 8 bisher keinerlei Abstürze oder sonstige Fehler. Abgesehen von Frustmomenten auf Grund von Blindheit. Das mit dem Springen und Ducken hat mit am Anfang echt Nerven gekostet.
Ansonsten; Respekt an die Schöpfer, lange nicht mehr so amüsiert...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich finde es ziemlich cool, dass man zeitweise mit 4 bis 5 NPCs rumläuft. Ich hab zwischenzeitlich ne richtige kleine Party 

War das im Original auch so? Kann mich garnicht erinnern. Oder sind mir die NPCs nur gleich verreckt? Heutzutage versuche ich sie so lange am Leben zu lassen, wie geht. Spart Munition.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

......


----------



## Papzt (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Geil, gleich 2 Errungenschaften freigeschaltet, ohne richtig angefangen zu haben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man beachte den Hersteller der Feuerlöscher


----------



## anon666 (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich hatte ganz vergessen wie sehr ich diese Dinger an der Decke hasse die einen hoch zeihen, ist ja noch abscheulicher als dead space.



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Bei dem Game gibt es nur Server^^.Hat das keinen Singelplayer ??


 
Es gab da ein update, und im change log steht _Create server menu for easier LAN and single play_, also anscheinend gibt es schon einen singleplayer, diesen habe ich aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Softy (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Falls es jemand interessiert, Black Mesa läuft gut in 3D mit nvidia 3D Vision 2


----------



## grubsnek (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Blöde Frage: ich hab seit kurzem die Brechstange. Jetzt komme ich an eine Tür, die verschlossen ist. Wie gehts da weiter?


----------



## Papzt (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Wo genau? Also wenns kurz nachdem du die Brechstange bekommen hast ist, dann musst du diesen Augescanner wieder einsetzen....


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Moar Screenshots

Screenshots auf PCGH hochladen nervt nach ner gewissen Zeit echt gewaltig


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



anon666 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ganz vergessen wie sehr ich diese Dinger an der Decke hasse die einen hoch zeihen, ist ja noch abscheulicher als dead space.
> 
> 
> 
> Es gab da ein update, und im change log steht _Create server menu for easier LAN and single play_, also anscheinend gibt es schon einen singleplayer, diesen habe ich aber noch nicht getestet.



OK thx,mal suchen.



Papzt schrieb:


> Geil, gleich 2 Errungenschaften freigeschaltet, ohne richtig angefangen zu haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Erste und letzte Erungenschaft hab ich auch .
Die Getränkeautomaten solltest du dir auch mal ansehen.
Was machst du mit dem Feuerlöscher ???


----------



## Papzt (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Die Automaten hab ich auch.... Beim Feuerlöscher gehts nur um den Namen  Keine Errungenschaft


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*


OK.

Am 02.07.2002 hab ich das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim Real für 51,95€ gekauft^^.
Später ist noch das eine oder andre dazugekommen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (16. September 2012)

Äh, es könnte sein, dass ich das erste HL damals auf ähem illegalem Wege "erworben" habe. :0) kann mich nicht mehr erinnern. Aber danals hab ich eigentlich kein Spiel gekauft...


----------



## Papzt (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Also ich habe mein HL noch in D-Mark bezahlt...das waren 3 Monate Taschengeld  damals als 9 jähriger war das ziemlich schwer


----------



## Seabound (16. September 2012)

Ja. Release war ja 1998. Da war ich ca. 22 Jahre alt. Wie gesagt, ich glaub, ich hatte es kopiert.


----------



## Papzt (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ja Ende '98 habe ich das zum ersten mal gesehen. Und ich habe noch nie ein illegales Spiel besessen


----------



## Softy (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ja. Release war ja 1998. Da war ich ca. 22 Jahre alt. Wie gesagt, ich glaub, ich hatte es kopiert.



Ist zum Glück schon verjährt  Aber trotzdem:  Ab in die Ecke


----------



## Seabound (16. September 2012)

Jugendsünden


----------



## Freeak (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Sagt mal, wie kann ich dieses komische Panzerviech (ich weiß wie der heißt, nur mir fällt es gerade nicht ein) im Level Energie besiegen bzw. Killen? Nichtmal die Haftladungen in den Taschen konnten das Vieh killen. Lediglich Granaten scheinen es verletzen zu können. Aber da habe ich keine mehr. (zum glück vorher Quicksave angelegt)

Hat der ne Besondere Schwachstele wie das Auge oder wie?


----------



## anon666 (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Es gibt da einen rießen den kann töten wenn man ihn in so ein Strom netzt lockt, keine Ahnung ob du jetzt den meinst. Dazu muss man aber erstmal denn Strom einschalten.

Es macht aber viel mehr Spaß wenn man es selber spielt und heraus findet.


----------



## Papzt (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ja solche spiele gibt es einfach nicht mehr wo man mal seine Birne einschalten muss


----------



## Robonator (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



Papzt schrieb:


> Ja solche spiele gibt es einfach nicht mehr wo man mal seine Birne einschalten muss


 
Das würd ich jetzt sagen, es gibt durchaus noch solche Spiele allerdings werden es immer weniger :/


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



Bin erstmal weitergelaufen ,an dem Vieh vorbei.Nicht immer ist der Direkte Weg der beste.
Muss man ein bischen rumprobieren^^ .
Mit F6 kannst du ja Quicksaven (ist auch vorbildlich,gibt es heute auch nicht mehr oft^^).
Da ist ein Kontrollraum .Warscheinlich muss ich den Aktivieren um das Vieh zu Killen ^^.
Mal sehen ^^

PS.: zu früher war alles besser:Warum gibt es keine Tips und Tricks  mehr in den Gamezeitungen ??

PPS:Als HL rauskam war ich 34 Lentze Jung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*


Jetzt hab ich ein problem ^^.
Bin immer noch in dem Area.
Da ist ein Aufzug ,die Schalter sind grün.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der Aufzug rührt sich nicht ^^.
Hoffe das das kein Bug ist ^^.

links daneben ist ein Käfig ,der mit Schloss versehen ist .
Das kann ich auch nicht aufschlagen,keine Ahnung ob ich da rein muss ??


----------



## Robonator (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Mist verdammt. Warum muss Alternate nur so langsam sein >.< Auf der IGP läuft es nicht wirklich rund dabei würd ich doch so gern das Game auf Max zocken


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



OK ist kein Bug .
Bin ich erleichtert .
Ist halt ein anderer Weg .


----------



## W3SSI (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

1680x1080, details max, 8xMSAA, 16 AF --- ca. 300 fps vsynk muss da sogar 
mal an weil es sonst schwimmt


----------



## blackout24 (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

HL 1 ist eins von 4 PC Spielen die ich überhaupt jemals gekauft habe neben Diablo 2 und Addon, Diablo 3 und Torchlight II. Sonst sowieso nicht viel gezockt und überall nur kurz reingeguckt.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



W3SSI schrieb:


> 1680x1080, details max, 8xMSAA, 16 AF --- ca. 300 fps vsynk muss da sogar
> mal an weil es sonst schwimmt


 
So viel habe ich ja nochnichtmal in HL1 in Full HD, details. max, und AA, MSAA und so auch alles auf max. da hab ich nur etwa 58fps^^


----------



## lowkres (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ist das Spiel wirklich nachdem man in diese Kugel/Portal reinhüpft zu Ende?


----------



## Softy (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

@lowkres

1. ist die Frage blöd, denn Du wirst schon merken, wann das Spiel zu Ende ist (das ist das mit dem Abspann und so)

2. Kannst Du so eine saudumme Frage nicht spoilern? Jetzt sitze ich wahrscheinlich die ganze Zeit vor dem Rechner und denke "scheîße, bestimmt kommt bald die Kugel und dann ist das Spiel aus


----------



## Papzt (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Dem muss ich zustimmen, auch wenn ich HL auswendig kenne  es gibt immer genug Leute die sich überraschen lassen wollen


----------



## LOGIC (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Hey ich hab ein Problem. Gestern und lief noch alles ohne Probleme und jetzt die ganze zeit "HL2.exe funktioniert nicht mehr sofort nach 2-3 schritten. Habe sonst nie probleme mit Source spielen gehabt 

Hoffentlich kann mir hier einer helfen.


----------



## Papzt (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Das hatte ich vorhin ca 20 mal...ich hab festgestellt, dass DS wohl nicht gut kommt. In 1080p hab ich keine Probleme


----------



## LOGIC (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ja aber ich spiel ja mit normaler auflösung (1920x1200). Ich verstehe es einfach nicht.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



lowkres schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel wirklich nachdem man in diese Kugel/Portal reinhüpft zu Ende?


 

Ne zuende ist es nicht ,nur wird der letzte Rest erst nächstes Jahr veröffentlicht (hoff ich doch mal ^^).

Die waren es leid immer wieder den Thermin für den Release zu verschieben und haben erst mal alles veröffntlicht ,was fertig
war.^^


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Kleine Party Posse...:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist auf jeden munitionssparend....


----------



## Rizzard (17. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Hey ich hab ein Problem. Gestern und lief noch alles ohne Probleme und jetzt die ganze zeit "HL2.exe funktioniert nicht mehr sofort nach 2-3 schritten. Habe sonst nie probleme mit Source spielen gehabt
> 
> Hoffentlich kann mir hier einer helfen.



Ich habe "ähnliche" Probleme.
Bei mir hängt sich Black Mesa sehr oft auf (mit gefreeztem Bild und Tonschleife).
Das kommt meist schon nach den ersten ~10 Minuten. Daher ist der Spielspass mittlerweile im Keller und ich habs erst mal gelassen. 

Vielleicht werd ich es später direkt über Steam laden (sobald verfügbar) und hoffe das diese uU Besserung bringt.


----------



## Seabound (17. September 2012)

Ich hatte das Problem mit der HL.exe erst einmal. Wundert mich etwas, da ich es bei HL 2 sehr oft hatte. Lösung gibts glaub ich keine. Hilft nur Neustart vom Spiel.


----------



## Research (17. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Hier der Torrent: Black Mesa - gameupdates.org


----------



## eagle*23* (17. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Weiss eigentlich jemand wie man das Fadenkreuz ausschalten kann ?  Ist in 3d leider nur 2d und somit fast nicht spielbar


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Diese Abstürze regen einen schon extreme auf, ich lade das Spiel, und will eine Kiste kaputt machen, und sofort stürtzt es ab , ich konnte keine 10 Sekunden spielen.

Jetzt schon wieder , wieso kann dieser kack Mod nicht einmal funktionieren!.

So, schon wieder, habe 1 Savegame davor genommen, aber sobald sich der Ventilator im Kapitel 4 schnell dreht stürtzt es ab 

So kann ich nicht weiterspielen, wenn es sofort wieder abstürtzt.

Kann jemand einen Savegame von der Stelle nach den großen Ventilator im Kapitel 4 hochladen?

Würde mich mit einen Kapitel 5 Savegame auch zufriedengeben, hauptsache ich kann weiterspielen.


----------



## Low (17. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

du kannst doch einfach ein neues spiel in Kapitel 4/5 starten


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

dann wird es doch sicher wieder abstürzen, an der stelle, habe ja schon einen früheren Spielstand genommen, aber genau wieder an der selben stelle (Wenn der Ventilator schnell ist).


----------



## robbe (17. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Bei mir ist das Spiel beim Ventilator auch immer wieder abgestürzt, Rechner neustart hat geholfen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Werde morgen mal kucken ob es dann geht, mal hoffen


----------



## master256 (17. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Hallo nochmal,
für alle die immer noch das Problem haben das Black Mesa nicht in der Steam Bibliothek auftaucht,
so könnt ihr euch eine vernünftige Verknüfung zum Starten des Spiels machen.

Ihr macht einfach eine neue Verknüpfung mit folgender Befehlszeile:

"<Steam  Installationsordner>\SteamApps\<Steam-Benutzername>\source sdk  base 2007\hl2.exe" -game sourcetest -steam -game  "<BlackMesa-Installationsorder>"

bei mir sieht das z.B. so aus:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\sagichnicht\source sdk base 2007\hl2.exe" -game sourcetest -steam -game "H:\Black Mesa"

Mfg
master256

P.S.: Steam muss vorher gestartet sein, sonst klappt die Verknüpfung nicht...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Gestern beim BM-spielen dachte ich mir: *war HL1 schon immer so schwer?* Bin ich ne Lusche geworden 

Nachdem ich bei einem Kampf im Schwierigkeitsgrad "medium" aber sowas von keine Chance gehabt hab und deshalb in dieser Szene auf "low" schalten mußte um weiterzukommen.


Spoiler



Der Kampf in der Ausgangshalle mit den vielen Soldaten nachdem man die Wissenschaftler aus dem Raum mir dem "Schnetzel-Roboter" gerettet hat


Hab deshalb das alte HL-Source rausgekramt und mich kurz vor die Stelle gecheatet. ("map c2a4f" im Original)
Und siehe da - kein Problem - selbst auf "high" mit einer vollem MP und 10 Schuß der Magnum zu schaffen.

Und da sagen alle die Games heutzutage wären zu leicht


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich versteh jetzt irgendwie das Prinzip Steam Greenlight nicht? Ich dachte Titel die da "auserwählt" werden, erscheinen offiziel bei Steam? 
Ich mein jetzt ist das so als wenn ich ein x-beliebiges non-steam Game in meine Steam Bibliothek hinzugefügt habe.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ich versteh jetzt irgendwie das Prinzip Steam Greenlight nicht? Ich dachte Titel die da "auserwählt" werden, erscheinen offiziel bei Steam?
> Ich mein jetzt ist das so als wenn ich ein *x-beliebiges non-steam Game in meine Steam Bibliothek hinzugefügt *habe.


 
Was meinst du damit genau?
BM gibts *noch *nicht auf Steam - das wird dort erst irgendwann released.
Oder wo genau liegt das Problem


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit genau?
> BM gibts *noch *nicht auf Steam - das wird dort erst irgendwann released.
> Oder wo genau liegt das Problem


 
Ein Problem gibt es nicht  , ich dachte nur das Black Mesa gleich offiziell von Steam downloadbar ist.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ein Problem gibt es nicht  , ich dachte nur das Black Mesa gleich offiziell von Steam downloadbar ist.


 
Nene - das dauert noch.


----------



## Volcom (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Habs jetzt auch angespielt. Diese Detailverliebtheit ist gerade zu der Wahnsinn. Da kann sich selbst Valve noch eine Scheibe von abscheiden.


----------



## anon666 (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich hatte bis jetzt keine Schwierigkeiten, ich hatte sogar mit hl1 mehr Schwierigkeiten da mir ständig die Munition ausgegangen ist. Die Soldaten dagegen sind schon etwas schwieriger, das wird daran liegen das es keine anständigen Bots für Half Life 2 gibt.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Bin an einer Stelle, da weiß ich einfach nicht was ich machen soll.


----------



## angelicanus (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Das ist in Office Complex oder?
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann ist das hier gezeigte Bild eine Sackgasse.
Ich glaube du musst zurück und einen anderen Weg nehmen, auf Youtube gibt es schon etliche playthroughs.


----------



## anon666 (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich würde es wirklich selber versuchen, so macht es viel mehr Spaß. Als ich hl1 spielte hatte ich ja auch keine Anleitung.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere dann musste man zurück gehen und in einen Lüftungssacht klettern, vielleicht war das aber auch eine andere stelle. 

Ich habe das mal mit den Bots gegoogelt und andere haben auch die selben Probleme, die sollen sehr start sein. Ich glaube das es eben an denn schlechten bots liegt. In Counter Strike sind die ja besser, die sehen einen und schießen dann einen ab aber die bots in hl2 sind im Grunde aimbots, die sehen einen und schon kriegt man einen Headshot, so war es in HL2DM. Ich glaube das es hier auch so ähnlich sein wird.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Cool  
Dann ist ja egal ob COD MW3 oder BM spiele.
Hab immer den selben Typ Gegner vor mir ^^.


----------



## Seabound (18. September 2012)

Ich komm gut mit den Gegnern klar. Immer die Magnum und auf den Kopf gezielt. Headshot Und gut is. Nur die Maschinenpistole ist einfach Mist. Ich finde das Spiel auf "Normal" gut ausbalanciert.


----------



## anon666 (18. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich bin jetzt auch bei den ersten Gegner angekommen die einen abschießen, die sind tatsächlich einfacher zu besiegen als ich dachte. Die greifen einen im Grunde nur mit Dauerfeuer an und da reicht wie Scholle sagte ein einfacher Schuss und diese down zu bekommen. Man braucht halt etwas Erfahrung und dann geht es schon. 

Die sind bei weitem nicht so brutal wie die Bots aus HL2DM.


----------



## reinhardrudi (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

moin
geil--als ich ich das spiel startete und die typischen geräusche gehört habe hab ich sofort gänsehaut bekommen -geiler flashback  

da muß BF3 erstmal hintenanstehen..


----------



## blackout24 (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Meine Güte was muss man denn machen damit der dumme Luftschlag endlich kommt. Mehr markieren kann ich auch nicht. Geh ich vom Turm runter wackelt der trotzdem einfach stundenlang weiter an dem scheiss Turm herum. Sowas und ein Tick zu viel dämliche Jump n Run Einlagen halt es davon ab wirklich das perfekte Spiel zu sein. Die Steuerung ist einfach nicht für rum Hopserei gedacht, weil der Typ einfach wie auf Rollschuhen durch die Gegend gleitet und dann spring mal über irgendwelche komischen Laufbänder ohne das F6 und F9 heiß laufen. Und hat man den Duck Sprung im Sprint dann mal gut geteimt bleibt man an jedem Scheiss hängen oder kommt nicht von der Leiter runter und wird dabei beschossen.


----------



## Birdy84 (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Tja, man braucht eben einen gewissen Grund-Skill um das Spiel spielen zu können.

Die Artillerie schießt, sobald du mit einem Linksklick das Ziel markiert hast und dann mit einem Linksklick auf "Fire" auf dem Bildschirm klickst.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



blackout24 schrieb:


> *Meine Güte was muss man denn machen damit der dumme Luftschlag endlich kommt.* Mehr markieren kann ich auch nicht. Geh ich vom Turm runter wackelt der trotzdem einfach stundenlang weiter an dem scheiss Turm herum. Sowas und ein Tick zu viel dämliche Jump n Run Einlagen halt es davon ab wirklich das perfekte Spiel zu sein. Die Steuerung ist einfach nicht für rum Hopserei gedacht, weil der Typ einfach wie auf Rollschuhen durch die Gegend gleitet und dann spring mal über irgendwelche komischen Laufbänder ohne das F6 und F9 heiß laufen. Und hat man den Duck Sprung im Sprint dann mal gut geteimt bleibt man an jedem Scheiss hängen oder kommt nicht von der Leiter runter und wird dabei beschossen.


 

Auf "Fire" (Auf dem Bildschirm womit du den Luftschlag anfroderst) drücken kann helfen


----------



## blackout24 (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich drück das schon die ganze Zeit und es tut sich einfach nix. Glaube muss ein früheren Spielstand nochmal laden.
Die MP5 sollte einfach auf die Entfernung weniger streuen, dann könnte man mit der auch was anfangen. Die Pistole 
ist eigentlich, wesentlich besser hätte die noch ein Granatwerfer unten dran würde ich die MP5 nie anfassen.

Update: Von älteren Spielständen anzufangen scheint zu helfen, wenn ein Script wohl nicht ganz funktioniert.


----------



## msdd63 (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich habe Black Mesa nach C: >Programme (x86) >Steam >SteamApps >sourcemods installiert. Steam mehrmals neugestartet. Black Mesa taucht in der Spielbibliothek verdammt noch mal nicht auf!  Warum klappt das nicht?


----------



## Seabound (19. September 2012)

Tja, keine Ahnung. Bei mir isses manchmal in Stem und manchmal nicht. Ich hab mir ne Verknüpfung aufn Desktop gelegt, und gut is...


----------



## msdd63 (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Habs gefunden


----------



## Robonator (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Oh man wie ich diese Schockmomente von Half Life doch hasse


----------



## Seabound (19. September 2012)

Schockmomente?


----------



## Robonator (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Schockmomente?


 
Rennst durch nen Lüftungsschaft und auf einmal BÄÄM klebt dir so ein kleines Mistvieh in der Fresse >.<


----------



## Seabound (19. September 2012)

Naja...


----------



## Softy (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Da fand ich F.E.A.R. schockmomentiger


----------



## Robonator (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



Softy schrieb:


> Da fand ich F.E.A.R. schockmomentiger


 
FEAR ist aber auch FEAR und kein Half Life 




Wehe hier sagt gleich einer das er Slender gruselig fand...


----------



## Seabound (19. September 2012)

Gruslig nicht. Vor allem billig und langweilig.


----------



## mae1cum77 (19. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



Robonator schrieb:


> Wehe hier sagt gleich einer das er Slender gruselig fand...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Erinnert mich immer an Blair Witch Project, das einzig gruslige waren die Darsteller und die Kameraführung...


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

hey leute, ich hab ein problem, sitz grad in einem level fest. und zwar in dem wo man von der kantine in den tiefkühler geht. hab im tk schon dieses drehrad angebracht aber irgendwie komm ich nicht weiter. leider weis ich auch nich was der riesen ventilator damit zu tun hat. jemand erfahrung mit der situation?


----------



## mae1cum77 (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

@*-<I am weasel>-*
Wenn Du im Kühlhaus auf die Lüftungsschächte achtest und diese  untersuchst, wirst Du herausfinden, wozu das Rad (und das, was es  bewegt) zu nutze ist...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Spoiler



Ich sage nur "Kletterhilfe".


MfG


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

hehe, hab ich im youtubetutorial auch gesehen aber das rad bewegt sich nur ein bisschen, nich wie im video. und die kalbshälfte bewegt sich net. naja vielleicht nen scriptfehler, mal neu laden.


----------



## hempsmoker (20. September 2012)

"E" gedrückt halten, dann dreht sich auch das Rad.


----------



## anon666 (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Mich schockiert es jetzt weniger da ich schon immer auf irgend jemanden warte der mich entweder hochzieht oder ins Gesicht springen möchte aber damals in hl1 fand ich es schon sehr gruselig und vor allem eklig.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



anon666 schrieb:


> ... da ich schon immer auf irgend jemanden warte der mich entweder hochzieht oder ins Gesicht springen möchte ...


Naja - so hat halt jeder seine *bevorzugten Praktiken* 



> .... und vor allem eklig.


 Ja wie jetzt? 




*zum Thema:*
Ich hab BM jetzt durch.
Vor allem die *alternativen Lösungen/wege* gegenüber dem Original fand ich *sehr interessant*.

Was mir allerdings besonders aufgefallen ist: Die automatischen *Sucher-Projektile* der "*Alien-Kanone*" sind *zu mächtig*.
Die Treffergenauigkeit ist gegenüber dem Original viel höher. Da ist es manchmal nicht mal nötig in die Richtund der Gegner zu zielen um sie zu treffen.
Ich hab den Ganzen Abschnitt seit dem ich die Kanone hab nur diese benutzt und das Spiel wurde dadurch viel leichter als der Anfang mit den "normalen" Waffen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



anon666 schrieb:


> Mich schockiert es jetzt weniger da ich schon immer auf irgend jemanden warte der mich entweder hochzieht oder ins Gesicht springen möchte aber damals in hl1 fand ich es schon sehr gruselig und vor allem eklig.


 
Die Headcrabs erinnern mich immer irgendwie an Zecken.
Die find ich auch ekelig.


----------



## Seabound (20. September 2012)

Wir haben die Head crabs immer Hähnchen genannt. Erinnern wirklich irgendwie an einen Broiler.


----------



## Papzt (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich habe damals mit einem Kollegen immer " wer weiß, wo alle Headcrabs sind" gespielt


----------



## LOGIC (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Egal was ich mach und egal in welchen einstellungen ich es spiel es gibt immer Menü- und Grafikfehler im Startbildschirm und nach dem laden kommt sofort "hl2.exe funktioniert nicht mehr. Auch schon 100 mal neu installiert, steam neu und alle source spiele dazu egal was es klappt nicht. Treiber sind auch okay daran kanns nich liegen. Ich verstehs einfach nich


----------



## Vela (20. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Egal was ich mach und egal in welchen einstellungen ich es spiel es gibt immer Menü- und Grafikfehler im Startbildschirm und nach dem laden kommt sofort "hl2.exe funktioniert nicht mehr. Auch schon 100 mal neu installiert, steam neu und alle source spiele dazu egal was es klappt nicht. Treiber sind auch okay daran kanns nich liegen. Ich verstehs einfach nich


 
hast du mal versucht mit zb -dxlevel 90 zu starten? könnte helfen


----------



## Festplatte (21. September 2012)

Das Spiel hat bei mir alle paar Sekunden eine Art Nachladeruckeln!  Hoffentlich wird das bald gepatcht!


----------



## robbe (21. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Egal was ich mach und egal in welchen einstellungen ich es spiel es gibt immer Menü- und Grafikfehler im Startbildschirm und nach dem laden kommt sofort "hl2.exe funktioniert nicht mehr. Auch schon 100 mal neu installiert, steam neu und alle source spiele dazu egal was es klappt nicht. Treiber sind auch okay daran kanns nich liegen. Ich verstehs einfach nich


 
Hab ein ähnliches Problem. Hab vor ein paar Tage das letzte mal gespielt, da gings noch einwandfrei. Heute wollt ich wieder, aber es geht absolut nicht mehr. Immerwenn der Ladebalken voll ist, passiert absolut garnichts mehr. Sobald man dann auf den Desktop geht, kommt nach ein paar Sekunden "HL2.exe funktioniert nich mehr".

Mal sehen wann der erste Patch kommt. Das Spiel scheint schon noch ein paar Probleme zu haben, überwiegend Abstürze.


----------



## anon666 (21. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Naja - so hat halt jeder seine *bevorzugten Praktiken*


 
Der Gaming Industries sei dank habe ich da viel Erfahrung was das angeht, in Left4Dead gab es ja auch schon den Jockey.


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2012)

Was muss man den bei Questionable Etics machen, um das Achievement zu bekommen? Ich hab jetzt so ein Alien vergast und beim Lasereinschalten, um die Wand zu durchbrechen, die Head Crabs gewillt. Aber ich muss noch mehr machen. Find aber nix.


----------



## Badt (25. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Also ich find Black Mesa echt gelungen...und nach ca. 4h Spielzeit kann ich sagen, hier können sich manche große Publischer und Entwickler mal eine Scheibe abschneiden...in dem Projekt steckt echt viel Arbeit...


----------



## Seabound (25. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

So langsam nervts mich. Die ganze Zeit blieb ich von diesem HL2.EXE Crash verschont. Nun bin ich bei "Surface Tension" und muss diesen Hubschrauber aus der Höhle raus bekämpfen. Ein HL2.EXE Crash nach dem anderen. Und ich hab nix an dem Spiel gemacht. Warum funzt das jetzt nicht mehr gescheit.


----------



## RainbowCrash (25. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was muss man den bei Questionable Etics machen, um das Achievement zu bekommen? Ich hab jetzt so ein Alien vergast und beim Lasereinschalten, um die Wand zu durchbrechen, die Head Crabs gewillt. Aber ich muss noch mehr machen. Find aber nix.


 Irgendwo später gibts auch noch nen fetten Tesla-Schalter, irgendwo fehlt mir aber auch noch was.


----------



## angelicanus (26. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Ich habe auch nicht alle Versuche gefunden, bzw zum laufen bekommen. - Google is your friend -
Die Scene mit dem Helicopter fand ich auch abartig schwer, sobald man fünf sechs mal einen Speicherpunkt geladen hat, weil man von dem Teil erledigt wurde, verabschiedet sich Black Mesa. Dann am besten rebooten, sonst schmiert er dir immer wieder ab.
Ich habe diese Scene dann auf leicht gespielt, war damit problemlos zu meistern.


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2012)

angelicanus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch nicht alle Versuche gefunden, bzw zum laufen bekommen. - Google is your friend -
> Die Scene mit dem Helicopter fand ich auch abartig schwer, sobald man fünf sechs mal einen Speicherpunkt geladen hat, weil man von dem Teil erledigt wurde, verabschiedet sich Black Mesa. Dann am besten rebooten, sonst schmiert er dir immer wieder ab.
> Ich habe diese Scene dann auf leicht gespielt, war damit problemlos zu meistern.



So schwer isses eigentlich nicht. Hinter den Kisten in Deckung, warten bis der Heli aufhört zu schießen. Dann aus der Deckung hoch und Draufhalten. Mir geht leider nach dem 5. oder 6. Treffer die Munition aus. Zudem stürzt das Mistding nicht ab oder fliegt weg, wenn er schon brennt.


----------



## angelicanus (26. September 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Black Mesa (Release: 14.09.2012)*

Auf mittlerem Schwierigkeitgrad braucht das Teil glaube ich 12 Treffer. Ich bin auch immer in Deckung gegangen, soweit so gut, aber wenn die Muni alle ist und man neue holen muss zersiebt einem die Boardkanone...


----------



## Seabound (26. September 2012)

Ja. Das ist das Problem. Werde die Stelle dann wohl auch auf leicht spielen.


----------



## Fr4Z_3R (27. September 2012)

Black Mesa ist einfach so genial. Ich würd auch wenns was kosten würde iwie 10 Euro oder so sofort kaufen


----------



## Seabound (27. September 2012)

Du kannst auf der HP von den Entwicklern spenden, wenn du magst.


----------



## Brez$$z (30. September 2012)

Es ist wirklich genial gut gelungen =D schade nur das es nicht ganz fertig ist... habs eigentlich recht fix durch gehabt, trotz schwacher errinerung an HL1
Bei Black Mesa bin ich total von "hl2.exe funktioniert nicht mehr" verschon geblieben, allerdings hab ich mir gedacht dann zock ich jetzt au die restlichen 
teile durch, jetzt bin ich grad in der mitte von Episode two und hier schmiert es sofort ab wenn ich geschwind auf den Desktop will 

Aber zu Black Mesa ! einfach nur Top, nächstes jahr sollen ja die fehlenden Level nachgereicht werden *freu*


----------



## Seabound (30. September 2012)

Ich bin auch gerade fertig geworden. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen!  Bin gespannt, was da noch kommt.


----------



## Brez$$z (30. September 2012)

Ich kanns aber eig immer noch nicht fassen =D für 0 Euro...


----------



## angelicanus (30. September 2012)

Grob geschätzt habe ich gut 20 std gebraucht um den Abspann zu sehen. Ein paarmal ist mir Black Mesa abgestürzt, sonst lief es wunderbar. Mit dem Release über Steam werden bestimmt noch der ein oder andere Bug bereinigt, und Performancetweaks gemacht. Ich freue mich auch schon riesig auf die Fortsetzung, das Wenige, was man schon von Xen zusehen bekommen hat, war jedenfalls sehr stimmig.

Vor ein paar Tagen haben die Dev´s über Facebook mitgeteilt, dass Black Mesa bereits über 1,7 mio mal heruntergeladen wurde - einfach unglaublich.


----------



## grubsnek (5. Oktober 2012)

Gibts in HL1 / Black Mesa irgendwann auch eine Gravity Gun oder ist die HL2 exklusiv?


----------



## anon666 (5. Oktober 2012)

in hl1 gab es die nicht, mir hat die in hl2 auch gar nicht gefallen


----------



## Brez$$z (5. Oktober 2012)

Hast du Half Life eins nicht durch gespielt


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2012)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Hast du Half Life eins nicht durch gespielt


 
offensichtlich nicht!


----------



## Brez$$z (5. Oktober 2012)

Nach holen! sofort ! und wenn du bis morgen früh um 4 vorm rechnern hängst (was er dann au macht xD)


----------



## Yellowbear (5. Oktober 2012)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Gibts in HL1 / Black Mesa irgendwann auch eine Gravity Gun oder ist die HL2 exklusiv?


 
Sie wird übrigens auch in Zukunft nicht in Black Mesa eingebaut:


> *  Was the Gravity Gun included in the mod? *
> 
> _No. The Gravity Gun doesn't fit into the Half-Life storyline and  therefore wasn't included. Also, you will not be able to get it through  cheat codes because the coding for it has been removed_


(Aus den FAQ)

Im übrigen finde ich es überhaupt nicht schlimm, wenn man HL1 nicht im Original gespielt hat^^. Die alte Grafik hat mich auch abgetörnt und als das Spiel rauskam war ich grade mal sieben Jahre . Deswegen bin ich ja so dankbar, dass es Black Mesa gibt.


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2012)

Als HL1 rauskam war ich so 22. Ich fand die Grafik gut, mit meiner Riva TNT.


----------



## hempsmoker (5. Oktober 2012)

Damals Wär die Grafik ja auch der absolute Hammer! Quasi wegweisend. Aber mit Black Mesa lassen sich diese Momente nochmal zeitgemäß wiederholen - und das noch umsonst! Awesome!


----------



## grubsnek (6. Oktober 2012)

Ne, ich hab HL1 nicht gespielt. Die Grafik ist einfach zu schlecht, das macht keinen Spaß. Deshalb habe ich mich so über Black Mesa gefreut, weil ich so in den Genuss des ersten Teils komme ohne die hässliche Grafik ertragen zu müssen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Oktober 2012)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab HL1 nicht gespielt. Die Grafik ist einfach zu schlecht, das macht keinen Spaß. Deshalb habe ich mich so über Black Mesa gefreut, weil ich so in den Genuss des ersten Teils komme ohne die hässliche Grafik ertragen zu müssen.


 "hässliche Grafik"? Damit lässt du dir aber einige gute Spiele entgehen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Brez$$z (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich fands früher genial =D war eig so mein ersten richtiges Spiel. Mittlerweile hat es für mich Kult =D


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (6. Oktober 2012)

Habs innerhalb von 3 Tagen (Sucht ) durchgespielt und muss sagen, dass ich echt begeistert bin/war, was mir dort im Vergleich zu heutiger Standardkost geboten wurde: Kein Autoheal, auf normal schon fordernd und schwer ist auch wirklich schwer (^^), anspruchsvolle Levelgestaltung (Rätsel, etc.), minimalistisches HUD und kaum Erklärungen ausser der Steuerung (zerstört mMn den ganzen Spielspaß, wenn einem sofort gezeigt wird wo es langgeht), mehrere Wege in bestimmten Arrealen und man sitzt nicht nur 5h dran...leider hat Steam nicht protokolliert wie lange ich gebraucht habe, aber es waren bestimmt >15h. Begeistert! 
Da sieht man doch mal wieder, dass es sich lohnt alte Spiele, die man (ich) nie gespielt hat, jetzt zu spielen, auch wenn die Grafik vielleicht nicht mehr die Beste ist.
Gestört haben mich allerdings die langen Ladezeiten und Nachladeruckler, das fiel aber aufgrund des hervorragenden Spielerlebnisses nicht so sehr auf.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Oktober 2012)

Wenn jetzt noch jemand *UNREAL *mit der *U3-Engine* nachbaut dann fall ich auf die Knie


----------



## Brez$$z (6. Oktober 2012)

erst mal soll das komplette ende in Black Mesa fertig sein =D


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. Oktober 2012)

Jungs, ich hab mal ne Frage. Ich bin jetzt bei dem riesen krakenähnlichen Vieh. Ich weiß noch von HL1, dass man da langsam her gehen muss, aber wie gehe ich da langsam? In den Einstellungen steht, dass langsam gehen auf "Alt" ist,a ber ich gehe genauso schnell wie vorher.


----------



## msdd63 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich auch festgestellt. Ich habe Sprengladungen zur ablenkung geworfen und bin zur nächsten Etage und dann durch die Tür. So habe ich mich runter und wieder hoch gearbeitet. An den Leitern ist es hakelig wie damlas.


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Oktober 2012)

Sprengladungen haste nicht so viel, aber im vorraum liegen zig Granaten die du zum ablenken nehmen kannst


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (11. Oktober 2012)

Habs jetzt geschafft. hab erst Rucksackbomben zur Unterdrückung geschmissen und beim Rückweg Granaten. Rucksackbomben alle auf einmal und dir Granaten immer paarweise pro Etage. Bin sogar vier mal an dem Ding vorbei, weil ich nur Gas und Luft angedreht hab, aber kein Strom und schon abdrücken wollt. 

Nächstes Problem: Ich hänge jetzt bei dem (ehemaligen) Vieh unten im Raum und weiß nicht woher. Im Wassergraben unter mir ist nur Wasser und Teile vom Vieh. Und die Tür ist verriegelt. Hoch kann ich auch nicht mehr. Wohin jetzt? Ich weiß nur noch von HL1, dass man da direkt in eine Höhle runterklettern konnte. Scheint in BMS ja nicht mehr so zu sein.


----------



## Wuzang (11. Oktober 2012)

Hi,Bratwurstmobil
Tauche nochmal ins Wasser,und schaue dich nochmal um,da geht es weiter.Habs auch erst übersehen


----------



## naluwams (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo weis einer von euch wo ich mein Spielstand finde Bzw wie der heist? Ich möchte den gerne kopieren um bei einer Neuistalation den Spielstand noch zu haben.
Danke


----------



## angelicanus (13. Oktober 2012)

Lokaler Datenträger (c), Programme (x86), Steam, SteamApps, sourcemods, BMS, Save


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. Oktober 2012)

Und ich hab schon wieder einen Hänger. Hab jetzt erstmal ein paar Assasine umgelegt und bin dann aus der Müllpresse entkommen. Raus dann in die Wüste bin ich in das Silo geklettert und hab da erst Wasser entweichen lassen (  ) und dann die Luke im Silo geöffnet. Jetzt bin ich in einem radioaktiven Bereich gelandet. Dort bin ich bis nach ganz hinten gerannt und hab dort auf dem Weg massig Headcrabs und ein Zombie massakriert. Probiem ist jetzt nur, dass ich ganz hinten durch bin, jedoch beide Türen, links und rechts, zu sind. Zurück ist ein kleiner Raum, wo ein Zombie meinte, er müsste das Feuer neu entdecken. Dort war ein Ventil, welches ich zu gemacht hab, um das Feuer erstmal zu löschen. Ansonsten ist da komplett tote Hose. Im Bereich bis vor die Treppe ist generell wenig. Kein Schacht, keine Tür, keine Luke, nichts. Wenn ich bis vor die Treppe gehe und dann nicht links die Treppe abbiege, sondern rechts gehe, darf ich einmal um 270° im Kreis rennen und dabei aus den großen Fenstern die Anlage bewundern, sonst ist da aber auch nicht viel, nichtmal Gegner. Wenn man dann die Treppe runter geht, findet man auch nur ne HEV-Ladestation, ein Schrank und die beiden verschlossenen Türen. Wo lang muss ich jetzt? Ich hab schon alles nach irgendwelchen Schächten abgeleuchtet, hab aber nichts gefunden. Hab mir sogar aus Fässern und Kisten ne Treppe gebaut, um ganz unten über einer der Türen zu kommen. Ich finde aber keinen Weg weiter.

mfg Marcel


----------



## angelicanus (13. Oktober 2012)

Gleich im ersten Raum, wo du aus dem Rohr runterspringst, musst du rechts (ich glaube ein Silo hochklettern) und dann in einen Schacht hineingehen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (13. Oktober 2012)

Und dann gehts noch so weit hinten rein?  Also ich weiß welches Silo du meinst, da hab ich aus Langeweile 5 Headcrabs reingeschmissen, aber einen Schacht hab ich da nicht gesehen.


----------



## angelicanus (13. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du auf dem Steg über dem Silo bist, musst du auf eine Leitung springen, um dann in einen Lüftungsschacht zu kriechen.


----------



## Yellowbear (20. Oktober 2012)

Sagt mal gehts eigentlich nur mir so oder sind die Soldaten-Gegner im Laufe des späteren Spiels schon auf Schwierigkeitsgrad "normal" super schwer vereinzelt bzw. unbesiegbar in einer Menge? Die sehen einen wirklich aus allen möglichen Positionen, haben übertriebene Aimbot-Skills und halten teilweise drei Shotguntreffer aus nächster Nähe aus 
Hatte letztes Mal auch nen "geilen" Bug, dass nach einem Ladescreen alle meine Waffen verschwunden waren und einige Sekunden später nichtmal mehr meine Hände zu sehen waren...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Oktober 2012)

Jup, das Game ist auf Source-Engine wirklich extrem schwer. Deshlab hab ich irgendwann auch von Schwer auf mittel gedreht und nachdem ich dann so langsam gegen Ende des Spiels kam, so kurz nach Staudamm, hab ich auch auf Leicht gestellt, weil ich wirklich nur noch verreckt bin.


----------



## Brez$$z (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja ich habs komplett auf Mittel durch aber bin echt am Schluss oft gestorben, richtig oft^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Oktober 2012)

Wie weit ist es denn noch bis zum Ende? Bin jetzt an dem Raketenwerfer, wo du die Munition suchen musst, um den Transportheli runter zuholen. Da komm ich nicht weiter, weil sie ständig rechts die Tür rein kommen und mit Schrot werfen. Das passiert drei mal, maximal vier mal, und dann lieg ich tot da und der Heli hat gerade mal das rauchen angefangen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Oktober 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Wie weit ist es denn noch bis zum Ende? Bin jetzt an dem Raketenwerfer, wo du die Munition suchen musst, um den Transportheli runter zuholen. Da komm ich nicht weiter, weil sie ständig rechts die Tür rein kommen und mit Schrot werfen. Das passiert drei mal, maximal vier mal, und dann lieg ich tot da und der Heli hat gerade mal das rauchen angefangen.


 
Ich hab zwar HL schon ein dutzend mal durch - aber keine Ahnung welche Szene du meinst?
SUCHEN muß man Muni eigentlich nie!
Mach mal nen Screenshot der Szene!


----------



## Brez$$z (20. Oktober 2012)

Sorry ich steig auch grad nicht durch wo du bist ^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (20. Oktober 2012)

Dann nochmal, wenns nicht klappt, dann gibts nen Screenshot. Ich bin jetzt am Damm vorbei, hab mich durch Wüste gekämpft und bin dann eine Landstraße weiter gelaufen. Kurz danach kam ich dann in einem Raum rand voll mit Minen, wo wenn man eine berührt der ganze Laden in die Luft geht. Da hab ich dann auch eine Kanone vom Alien bekommen und bin auch durch die Waffenkammer gerannt. Bisschen weiter kam ich dann aus nem Tunnel raus und wurde erstmal freundlich von zwei Vorts begrüßt, der verdammt schnell bemerkt haben, dass ich komme. Die haben schon geschossen, bevor ich die registriert hab. Dann kam noch das Alien, von dem ich die Kanone hatte, welches ich mit nem Raketenwerfer niedergelegt hatte. Am Tunnelausgang angekommen standen dann die ganzen Soldaten auf dem Platz und ein Transportheli seilte förmlich im Sekundentakt neue ab. So, dann hab ich mich da durch gekämpft und bin jetzt ne kleine Treppe in die erste Etage hoch. Dort ist jetzt ein Loch in der Wand und ein Raketenwerfer, der schon eine Rakete geladen hat. Weitere Raketen liegen daneben. So, und da er Transporter jetzt so intelligent vor dem Raketenwerfer rumliegt, dachte ich ich soll damit den Transporter runter holen, damit der endlich aufhört Unmengen an Soldaten abzuseilen und ich dann in Ruhe weiter laufen kann. Oder lieg ich damit falsch und ich versuch mich an Unmöglichem?


----------



## Wuzang (20. Oktober 2012)

Hi,Bratwurstmobil
Ja du musst den Heli abschiessen.Es ist dann nicht mehr so weit bis zum Lambda Core.
Am Anfang hatte ich mehr Tote als,zu schluss.Und das mit keine Waffen,hatte ich auch,der Autosave war defekt,einfach den vorletzten spielstand laden (vordem ladebildschirm)dann geht es.Also HL1 hatte ich als schwerer empfunden,als BM.Vielleicht weil ich HL2+EP zigmal durchgezockt habe,auch auf schwer.
Wünsche Dir noch viel Spass,gegen Ende wirds echt cool.


----------



## angelicanus (24. Oktober 2012)

Der Produzent des Black Mesa Soundtracks Joel Nielsen hat kürzlich ein Interview gegeben, Part 1 und 2 und 3 könnt ihr euch auf Youtube ansehen.

Ebenfalls hat der Entwickler Jean Paul Jarreau ein Interview in schriftlicher Form gegeben.
Interessanterweise antwortet er auf die Frage, ob beim Release des verbleibenden Rest (Xen) ausschließlich Neues zu sehen ist, oder ob auch bestehendes Mateial verbessert oder erweitert wird, mit folgendem Screenshot!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zu sehen ist vermutlich die Multiplayer Map Stalkyard, danke Per4mance für die Identifizierung


----------



## Per4mance (24. Oktober 2012)

da ist stalkyard, ne super MP map aus dem originalen HL


----------



## anon666 (25. Oktober 2012)

Die map hat mir sehr gut gefallen, meine Lieblings maps sind aber trotzdem diese Schule, mit zwei Gebäuden und diese eine auf der man immer mit der shotgun und der gauss gun startet.


----------



## Per4mance (25. Oktober 2012)

die mit den schulen müsste Bootcamp sein und die mit mit der gauss und Schottin Datacore


----------



## anon666 (25. Oktober 2012)

die beiden meinte ich nicht, da gab es custom maps von der community, diese meinte ich.

Die Schul Map war schon eine richtige Schule, es waren halt zwei Schulen gegenüber mit Klassenzimmern und man hat dort rum gesnipt. 

Und die mit der shotgun war auch eine custom map und keine die bereits im Spiel war. Die map hatte einige enge stellen, an der die shotgun gut war und einige großere flächen an der man die gauss gun nutzte.

Bootcamp hat mir ja nicht so gut gefallen, war meiner Meinung nach ein map auf der zu viel gecampt wurde und man durch glück gewinnen konnte. Auf der Map hatte ich schon 60-10 scores aber auch total schlechte wie 20-40. Wenn man halt glück hat dann spawned man in der nähe einer guten waffe ansonsten hat man einfach nur pech.

Man sollte aber mal Crossfire überarbeiten. Die ist nämlich nicht für Noobs geeignet.


----------



## Per4mance (25. Oktober 2012)

crossfire war doch geil mit der Atombombe


----------



## anon666 (25. Oktober 2012)

Gerade die hat dauernd genervt. Da ist man gerade brutal am killen und plötzlich startet jemand die Atombombe, meistens ein noob der so gut wie keine kills hat. Dann darf man wieder quer durch die ganze map laufen.

Mal davon abgesehen, wenn ich im Bunker sitze und die Bombe gestartet ist dann kommt niemand da rein.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Oktober 2012)

Uuuuuuund ich komm schon wieder nicht weiter, kein bisschen. Bin jetzt an dem Raketenwerfer, mit dem man den Transporter runterholen muss, vorbei. Man sollte nicht nur eine Rakete abschießen, wenn er kommt, sondern gleich alle drei.  Jetzt bin ich an diesen komischen kleinen Viechern vorbei und hab da ordentlich UMP-Munition verschossen, bis ich die Mistdinger getroffen hab. Bin dann in einen Schacht gesprungen und dort haben sie auf mich geschossen, wodurch ich mit dem Schacht nach unten gesegelt bin. Begrüßt wurde ich von fünf Soldaten und so einem großen Viech, welches man auch am Anfang des Gleiskapitel sehen durfte. Bin dann im Affenzahl den Tunnel runter gesprintet, in der Hoffnung, dass ich da lebend raus komme. Mit eingeschalteter Anzugsenergie, wie in HL2, hätte man das niemals geschafft. Durchs Tor gekommen brach er natürlich hinterher. Und jetzt hab ich ein Problem. Ich häng jetzt unten in dem kleinen Kanal, vor mir ist der runde Wasserspeicher und auf der anderen Seite des Speichers haut der Riese seinen Kopf vor das Fass. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich da hoch muss, aber ich bekomme weder das Viech da weg gelockt, noch es mit irgendeiner Art der Schädlingsbekämpfungsarten tot. Also wie komme ich jetzt weiter? Hab da wirklich keine Ahnung, wie ich da hoch komme.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2012)

Zur Not kannst du das Spiel an schwierigen Stellen im Menü auch auf "leicht" stellen. Kannst ja danach auf "normal" oder "schwer" wieder weitermachen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ja nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich lebend da hoch kommen soll.


----------



## ViolentVocalist88 (25. Oktober 2012)

Weiß man eigentlich schon mehr darüber wann Black Mesa bei Steam veröffentlicht werden soll?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (25. Oktober 2012)

Habs jetzt geschafft. Hab die Sprungplatformen daneben entdeckt.


----------



## anon666 (26. Oktober 2012)

Mal so nebenbei, man kann diesen mods Bilder hinzufügen, damit die nicht so hässlich aussehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr wollt dann könntet ihr einige dieser Bilder einsetzen, ich finde das es so besser aussieht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jahsera (27. Oktober 2012)

So ich lads mir dann auch mal runter  Gibts schon irgendwelche Mods oder Addons?


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (27. Oktober 2012)

Black Mesa IST eine Mod


----------



## avalonius14 (28. Oktober 2012)

hmmm...sieht nach nem tollen game aus, nur leider bekomme ich das nich zum laufen

hab steam, und source SDK base 2007 inst.
 und nat au black mesa

wie starte ich das spiel?
in steam ist es nich drin

dieses source sdk lässt sich zwar öffnen, aber mehr als ein graka test is das dann auch nich...???

kann mir bitte iwer helfen??

ava


----------



## anon666 (28. Oktober 2012)

schau doch einfach noch mal nach, vielleicht hast du es ja einfach übersehen. Oder in den falschen Ordner installiert.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. Oktober 2012)

Wo hast du es denn installiert?


----------



## avalonius14 (28. Oktober 2012)

in den steamordner
also da wo die automatisch vorgeschlagen wird

so ca 4x


----------



## anon666 (29. Oktober 2012)

könntest du mal den genauen Pfad angeben? Wo ist Steam installiert und wo genau hast du Black Mesa installiert.


----------



## avalonius14 (29. Oktober 2012)

seit heute morgen steht es auf einmal in der bibliothek-liste drin...seltsam das...
hatte ja immer mal nen neustart durchgeführt, gestern und vorgestern...und heute ist´s auf einmal da....wtf^^

nur nen plan hab ich noch nich, was ich da überhaupt machen soll^^
hab immerhin schonmal nen anzug gefunden....

danke für eure antworten


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Oktober 2012)

Kein HL1 gespielt? ja gut dann musst du gut zuhören was die herren dir auf English erzählen


----------



## anon666 (29. Oktober 2012)

Und wegen Leuten wie dir werden heute keine Spiele wie hl1 mehr produziert. Die Spieler wollen immer weniger denken und deswegen werden die Spiele immer einfacher.


----------



## avalonius14 (29. Oktober 2012)

anon666 schrieb:


> Und wegen Leuten wie dir werden heute keine Spiele wie hl1 mehr produziert. Die Spieler wollen immer weniger denken und deswegen werden die Spiele immer einfacher.


 
vielen dank anon, habe aber HL1 gespielt , vor 40 jahren oder so, und mein englisch is halt nich so dolle


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Oktober 2012)

HL1 ist leider keine 40 Jahre alt xD xD xD
Ich fand das von anon666 auch sehr sehr dreist aber du schießt dir selbst ins bein 

klick


----------



## avalonius14 (29. Oktober 2012)

womit schiesse ich mir ins bein?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. Oktober 2012)

Mit dem "Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll" und dann mit dem "HL1 vor 40 Jahren".


----------



## Yellowbear (29. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt nehmt doch mal nicht alles so wörtlich!
Gehen wir mal davon aus, er hat HL1 kurz nach Release gespielt, dann ist es jetzt glaub ich 14 Jahre her. Da ist es doch keine Schande, wenn man die Story eines Computerspiels vergisst o.O


----------



## anon666 (29. Oktober 2012)

Es ist eher die komplette Einstellung gemeint. Es funktioniert nicht und er fragt gleich nach anstatt selbst zu googeln. Dann kommt er im Spiel nicht weiter und fragt gleich wieder nach anstatt sich hinzusetzen und zu Rätseln wie es wohl weiter gehen könnte. Außerdem hat er auch eine recht komisch art und weise zu schreiben.


----------



## avalonius14 (30. Oktober 2012)

anon666 schrieb:


> Es ist eher die komplette Einstellung gemeint. Es funktioniert nicht und er fragt gleich nach anstatt selbst zu googeln. Dann kommt er im Spiel nicht weiter und fragt gleich wieder nach anstatt sich hinzusetzen und zu Rätseln wie es wohl weiter gehen könnte. Außerdem hat er auch eine recht komisch art und weise zu schreiben.


 

lol...
1. wurde das ding als "shooter" beworben
2. habe ich ewig gegoogelt und bin dann hier gelandet
3. zwölf, dreizehn, vierzehn jahre sind ne lange zeit, und gefühlte 40 jahre bei der rasanten weiterentwichlung der software eig schon 
nachvollziehbar, vorausgesetzt man verfügt über humor^^
4. habe ich nicht nachgefragt wie es im spiel weitergeht, sondern lediglich meinen ersten eindruck geschildert
5. meine art zu schreiben war eig völlig normal, deine hingegen ist schon beinahe aggro mir gegenüber
6. tut es mir leid, mich als "nicht völlig im HL universum versunkener" hier im forum zu tummeln, wusste nicht, dass man hier ein HL nerd sein muss......


allen anderen einfach nochmals danke für die mühe...


----------



## anon666 (30. Oktober 2012)

avalonius14 schrieb:


> hmmm...sieht nach nem tollen game aus, nur leider bekomme ich das nich zum laufen
> 
> hab steam, und source SDK base 2007 inst.
> und nat au black mesa
> ...


 
Menschen die iwer, nich und so ein zeug schreiben sind einfach faul. Als ein erwachsener Mensch sollte man sich mehr mühe geben. Der post hier zeigt schon recht gut was du für eine Einstellung hast.



avalonius14 schrieb:


> in den steamordner
> also da wo die automatisch vorgeschlagen wird
> 
> so ca 4x


 
wieso installiert man es 4 mal? Wenn es bei einmal nicht geht dann wird es nach weiteren Versuchen auch nicht gehen.9



anon666 schrieb:


> könntest du mal den genauen Pfad angeben? Wo ist Steam installiert und wo genau hast du Black Mesa installiert.


 
Darauf gab es bis heute noch immer keine Antwort.



avalonius14 schrieb:


> seit heute morgen steht es auf einmal in der bibliothek-liste drin...seltsam das...
> hatte ja immer mal nen neustart durchgeführt, gestern und vorgestern...und heute ist´s auf einmal da....wtf^^



Das kaufe ich dir so nicht ab, so etwas passiert einfach nicht. Ein Computer arbeitet nach einem bestimmten Schema, was heute richtig ist, ist auch morgen noch richtig. Ein Computer ist ja kein Mensch der sich an einem Tag an etwas erinnert und am nächsten Tag nicht.



avalonius14 schrieb:


> nur nen plan hab ich noch nich, was ich da überhaupt machen soll^^
> hab immerhin schonmal nen anzug gefunden....


 


avalonius14 schrieb:


> vielen dank anon, habe aber HL1 gespielt_ , _vor 40 jahren oder so, und mein englisch is halt nich so dolle


 
Muss man dazu noch was sagen?



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ich fand das von anon666 auch sehr sehr dreist aber du schießt dir selbst ins bein


 
Wenn es stimmt dann kann man es doch sagen, oder ist das hier etwa ein Blümchen Forum auf dem sich alle lieb haben und alles schön und bunt ist?

Ich bleibe beim dem was ich gesagt habe. Die meisten Leute die sich heute Spiele kaufen sind faul und wollen nicht nachdenken und deswegen werden Spiele speziell für solche Leute gemacht. Menschen lösen heute immer weniger Rätsel und lassen sich lieber alles vom PC machen. Man sieht es ja an denn ganzen Handys und Windows 8, wärend man in windows mobile 5-6.5 noch alles selbst machen konnte mit, registry editorn und explorern wird heute alles automatisch gemacht. In cs:go hat man einem auch die ganze Freiheit genommen, die "create server" Funkion wurde komplett entfernt und automatisiert. Sogar Spiele wie Assassins Creed, die ja schwerer sein sollen sind total einfach. In AC gibt es nie einen falschen weg, man muss da nie nachdenken sondern nur einen bestimmten Weg folgen. Wenn es mal mehrere Möglichkeiten geben sollte dann auch nur weil es schlecht programmiert wurde.



Yellowbear schrieb:


> Gehen wir mal davon aus, er hat HL1 kurz nach Release gespielt, dann ist es jetzt glaub ich 14 Jahre her. Da ist es doch keine Schande, wenn man die Story eines Computerspiels vergisst o.O



Ich bezweifle mal das jemand der half life gespielt hat heute mit "sieht nach nem tollen game aus" sagen würde.

So etwas vergisst man nicht. Ich kenne heute noch alle möglichen Geheimnisse aus Donkey Kong Country, Super Mario World, Super Mario 64 und diversen Zelda Spielen. Solche Sachen vergisst man nicht, ich erinnere mich ja auch sehr gut an Filme die ich schon seit Jahren nicht gesehen habe oder Bücher die ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht gelesen habe.



avalonius14 schrieb:


> lol...



sehr kindisch



avalonius14 schrieb:


> 2. habe ich ewig gegoogelt und bin dann hier gelandet



Wonach hast du gesucht? Ich glaube dir so etwas einfach nicht. Das sagen die Leute immer als erstes aber dann wenn man selbst sucht ist es gleich das erste Ergebnis.



avalonius14 schrieb:


> 3. zwölf, dreizehn, vierzehn jahre sind ne lange zeit, und gefühlte 40 jahre bei der rasanten weiterentwichlung der software eig schon
> nachvollziehbar, vorausgesetzt man verfügt über humor^^



wie ich bereits sagte, bestimmte Sachen vergisst man einfach nicht.



avalonius14 schrieb:


> 4. habe ich nicht nachgefragt wie es im spiel weitergeht, sondern lediglich meinen ersten eindruck geschildert



Und der war das du gleich am Anfang nicht weiter kommst.



avalonius14 schrieb:


> 5. meine art zu schreiben war eig völlig normal, deine hingegen ist schon beinahe aggro mir gegenüber



"eig" und "aggro" schreibt man nicht. Benutzt du solche Wörter auch in Bewerbungen? Ist es wirklich so schwer diese Wörter zu ende zuschreiben?



avalonius14 schrieb:


> 6. tut es mir leid, mich als "nicht völlig im HL universum versunkener" hier im forum zu tummeln, wusste nicht, dass man hier ein HL nerd sein muss......



Man muss kein hl nerd sein, ich habe es ja auch seit Jahren nicht gespielt und komme heute gut zurecht.



avalonius14 schrieb:


> allen anderen einfach nochmals danke für die mühe...


 
für welche mühe?


----------



## avalonius14 (30. Oktober 2012)

omg....(ja, ich schreibe online fast immer die kurzform, weil ich in der regel MMO´s zocke)
...da hat sich aber einer mächtig ins zeug gelegt, hast du evtl. ne kleine profilneurose?

ich möchte hier gar nicht auf alles antworten, aber stell dir vor, es gibt menschen, die einfach nicht die zeit haben,stundenlang iwelche rätsel zu lösen
und dieses hier "So etwas vergisst man nicht. Ich kenne heute noch alle möglichen Geheimnisse aus Donkey Kong Country, Super Mario World, Super Mario 64 und diversen Zelda Spielen." lässt mich dich direkt ein wenig bemitleiden, wie kann man mit so nem dreck das halbe leben verbringen?^^
gut, zugegeben, ich könnte auch heute noch nen reiseführer für die gothic 1 und 2 map schreiben, aber das war wenigstens ein richtiges spiel und dennoch bin ich im nachhinein nicht stolz drauf.

ach ja, das mit dem installordner hatte sich ja dann auch erledigt, darum keine antwort mehr dazu
der grund für die mehrfache inst war eig ganz einfach, ich hatte es zuerst einfach in meinen spieleordner gepackt, und dachte mir dann vlt gehts ja nur im steam ordner
was aber auch nicht der grund schien.
und ich habs halt dann noch paar mal inst weil NUR NACH der inst die möglichkeit war das game zu starten, da es ja scheinbar keine eigene exe hat und es im 
steam-bibliothek-fenster nicht aufgetaucht ist
und es ist tatsächlich gestern nach dem starten des rechners wie von zauberhand eben da drin aufgetaucht.
das dein PC scheinbar kein "eigenleben" hat, ist schön für dich und sollte eig auch die regel sein ( ich programmiere übrigens auch selbst) aber die realität sieht da meist anders aus

eine kleine anmerkung noch dazu, ich habe sowohl source SDK als auch steam nur wegen BLACK MESA installiert, daher habe ich damit auch null erfahrung....
ich stehe dem steam-system eher skeptisch entgegen.


----------



## skizz (3. November 2012)

! Hab den thread nicht gelesen !

Nur mal ne kleine frage..ihr wartet auf eine black mesa Mod,für hl2?...
Warum zockt ihr nicht hl1 source? Ist schon ewig draußen und ist das selbe wie die Mod die erscheinen soll oder schon draußen ist...
Sry aber versteh das nicht


----------



## Brez$$z (3. November 2012)

?!? Black Mesa ist ein Mod bassierend auf Hl1 auf der Hl2 engine... ich versteh nicht was dein Post soll....
Nichts gelesen aber bla bla


----------



## skizz (3. November 2012)

Ja das hab ich verstanden^^  black mesa =  hl1 mit hl2 Grafik aber das gibt es doch schon ewig....
Half-Life source gibst es schon paar Jahre und ist hl1 mit hl2 Grafik


----------



## skizz (3. November 2012)

Hab gerade gesehn das die Grafik doch uneiniges besser ist als die von hl source....


----------



## anon666 (3. November 2012)

hl source ist ja nur eine billige Version die nicht mal mods unterstütz. Da ist das original sogar besser.


----------



## altazoggy (15. November 2012)

hat mir Spaß gemacht, tolle Grafik (fast wie Rage, lol!)

omg, dachte es geht hier um black mesa source


----------



## Katamaranoid (22. November 2012)

Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, das Half Life völlig an mir vorbei gegangen ist und ich es nie gezockt habe *duck*

Simple Frage an euch: Ist Black Mesa ein Must Play/Have oder nicht ? habe von HL viel gutes gehört aber nie gespielt


----------



## anon666 (22. November 2012)

half life war damals ein sehr gutes Spiel. Black Mesa dagegen... ja gut, es ist nett weil man wieder an die alten Zeiten erinnert wird aber ansonsten ist es eher nichts für neue Spieler.


----------



## Seabound (23. November 2012)

Aber ausprobieren kostet ja nix


----------



## Yellowbear (23. November 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, das Half Life völlig an mir vorbei gegangen ist und ich es nie gezockt habe *duck*



Es ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, Half Life 1 zu spielen. Schon allein, um mitreden zu können.
Allerdings würde ich v.a. Half Life 2 als "Must-Play" bezeichnen. Die Atmosphäre und die Charaktere sind einfach zu einmalig.


----------



## Per4mance (23. November 2012)

ich habe HL1 geliebt auch den MP. 


HL2 hat mich aber nicht mehr so gepackt auch das andauernde nutzen der gravitygun nerft, da wo man dann mit dem boot durch irgendwelche kanäle fahren musste hab ich dann aufgehört. 

bei HL1 waren ich und 2 kumpel im MP unter den ersten 10 in der weltrankliste.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. November 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, das *Half Life* völlig an mir vorbei gegangen ist und ich es *nie gezockt* habe **duck**





Bei sowas hilft kein ducken 
Das grenzt schon fast an Arbeits....äh ....*FREIZEIT*-Verweigerung.




> Simple Frage an euch: Ist Black Mesa ein Must Play/Have oder nicht ? habe von HL viel gutes gehört aber nie gespielt


Simple Antwort:
Wenn du den *Beginn der modernen Shooter-Ära* miterleben willst - und das mit aktueller Technik (naja - "fast" ) - dann solltest du Black Mesa unbedingt spielen.
Aber mach dich darauf gefasst öfter ins Gras zu beißen als bei anderen Shootern.


*PS:*
Man muß natürlich auch erwähnen das HL1 - und damit auch Black Mesa - von der spielerischen Tiefe nicht mit den meisten aktuellen Shootern mithalten kann.
Es gibt keinen "Nanosuit" wie in Crysis, keine freischalt/kauf-baren Waffen/Aufsätze und auch keine "Freie Welt" wie in Borderlands und Konsorten.
Am spassigsten ist Black Mesa deshalb für Leute die das Original lieben/geliebt haben und einfach mal ein Gefühl von "*nach Hause kommen*" haben wollen.


----------



## micronova (21. Dezember 2012)

Servus leutz
bei mir tritt das folgende problem auf: black mesa läuft flüssig, fängt nach ein paar minuten plötzlich stark zu ruckeln an, gehe ich dan ich ins optionsmenü von black mesa ohne dort was zu verstellen, und spiele dan weiter, ruckelt nichts mehr, bis 3-4 minuten später wider das ruckeln beginnt, manchmal vergets ruckeln auch wen ich tapfer weiter zocke, obwohls unspielbar ist. 
mit komplett runtergestellter grafik ruckelts ebenfalls nach 3-4 minuten, auch bei veränderter auflösung ändern sich sämtliche umstände nicht,mein system is nen:
sony vaio mit ner i7 6gb ddr3 ram 
und ner geforce 330m, 
die graka reicht aus, da das game ja ohne ruckeln läuft, sogar mit 1920-1080
bis eben nach 3-4 minuten.
das ruckeln wirkt eher wie nen speicherproblem, ohne es genau sagen zu können, die temperatur der karte und des läppis is nich höher als bei andern spielen vorher auch schon
mit dem schläppi hab ich problemlos avp3 stalker soc hl 2 und diverse mit voller grafik durchgezockt ohne ruckeln, meist mit angepasster auflösung halt 
weiß jemand rat oder abhilfe, es ist echt schade das es so ruckelt.


----------



## angelicanus (22. Dezember 2012)

Die 330m ist auch nicht mehr die jüngste, und besonderst potent ist sie auch nicht.
In welchen Settings spielst du denn?
Ich glaube du solltest es mal mit 1366x720 probieren.
Hast du AA und AF an, wenn ja, solltest du diese reduzieren!


----------



## anon666 (22. Dezember 2012)

Black Mesa bassiert aber auch der 2006 oder 2007 SDK, und die läuft auch auf sehr schlechten Computern.


----------



## micronova (24. Dezember 2012)

schöne weichnachten threadleser

@langeliconus und anon666 
zur leistung der gt 330m sie is ne direct x 10.1 karte, und shader 4.1. mit der sin direct x 9 games kein problem  black mesa (sdk2007) mit hohen grafikeinstelleungen und 1366x70er auflösung, benötigt weniger ressourcen, als z.b. stalker, avp 3, etc, die alle sang und klanglos mit hohen bis sehr hohen grafikeinstellungen flüssig gespielt werden konnten, in 1366x720.
dagegen zur direct x 11 leistung der karte, habe es bei alien vs predator 3 mit dx11 versucht....da brach die framerate stark ein, also für dx11 zock wär se sicher nix, umsomer dafür für s  dx9c 
Black mesa ruckelt egal mit welchen niedrigen oder hohen grafikeinstellungen sowie diversen auflösung.
Das stört alle 3-5 minuten, machts den kill 
Ich versuch die tage mal in den treibereinstellungen noch etwas zu finden, bin jetz grad auf weinachten.


----------



## angelicanus (19. März 2013)

Neuigkeiten zu Black Mesa gibt es leider keine, weder ein Release über Steam Greenlight, noch die verbliebenen Xen Level sind bis jetzt erschienen.
Leider ist die Informationspolitik der Entwickler wie gewohnt - sprich außer dass es noch nicht so weit ist, gibt es ,soweit ich weiß, keinerlei neue Erkenntnisse.

Wer sich für Black Mesa und Half Life interessiert, der wird möglicherweise auch von den Mod- Projekten des Tripmine Studios gehört haben. Diese Gruppierung von Hobbymoddern, hat sich zum Ziel gesetzt die Half Life Erweiterungen Opposing Force und Blue Shift ebenfalls mit der Source Engine neu umzusetzen. 
Die Projekte Operation Black Mesa (Opposing Force) und Guard Duty (Blue Shift) sollen getrennt voneinander released werden. Dennoch werden diese gemeinsam am 22.3 um 22.15 Uhr auf Steam Greenlight zur Abstimmung vorgestellt. In diesem Zusammenhang wird auch ein neuer Internetauftritt der Entwickler online gehen. Zu erwarten sind diverse Mediaupdates, inclusive neuer Trailer.


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> "*nach Hause kommen*" haben wollen.


 
 Richtig ausgedrückt


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Juni 2013)

ich bin grad bei "On a Rail" und hab da fast ne Stunde lang die Weichenschilder gesucht, die man im Originalspiel ja umschiessen musste^^

Naja, erst mal Pause über diesem Wasserbecken gemacht, auf dem Strom liegt.


----------



## angelicanus (25. September 2013)

Was gibt es Neues zu berichten - ein Jahr nach dem ersten Release von Black Mesa?
Nicht viel, aber das Wenige möchte ich kurz aufführen.
Kurz vor dem Erscheinen von Black Mesa erhielten die Entwickler grünes Licht von Valve, ein Release via Steam Greenlight wird es somit definitiv geben. Konkret bedeutet dies aber ersteinmal, dass die Entwickler ein NDA Vertrag mit Valve abschließen mussten. In Folge dessen, wurde/ist die Informationspolitik der Entwickler weitaus strickter, als sie dies nicht eh schon gewesen ist. 
Das wenige Neue:
Erstmals seit Jahren suchen die Entwickler neue Teammitglieder, so werden Leveldsigner für BMDM und ein neuer Programmierer gesucht.
Black Mesa wurde derweilen auf das Source SDK 2013 portiert. Folglich wird es wohl auch Mac und Linux Versionen geben. Die Portierung hat wohl wie erwartet weitestgehend problemlos geklappt, dennoch sind einige Spielmechaniken zusammengebrochen, die nun gefixt werden müssen. Laut Aussage eines Entwicklers liegt das Hauptaugenmerk momentan auf diesen Problemchen. Wie weit die Entwicklung von Xen vorangeschritten ist, ist nich bekannt.
Die AI soll wohl auch noch teils verändert werden, es ist aus Sicht der Entwickler jedoch fraglich, ob dieses bereits zum nächsten Release realisiert werden kann.


Edit: Mittlerweile gibt es einige Neuigkeiten zu berichten, ich habe den Startpost dahingehend an diversen Stellen ergänzt/berichtigt.


----------



## dramat1c (30. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute . Ich habe mal ne Frage bezüglich der Performance von Black Mesa was meinen Rechner angeht . Habe doch immer recht unterschiedliche Framerates . Laufe ich in einem kleineren Raum rum habe ich meistens direkt irgendwas utopisches zwischen 150 - 300 Frames also mega hoch auch wenn voll geballert wird usw , schaue ich dann aber beispielsweise mal in einen Flur rein oder halt wo hin wo ein etwas größeres Areal dargestellt wird droppen die Frames gleich auf 30,40,50,60 oder irgendsowas . Auf nem 120hz Moni merkt man das natürlich schon . Grade wenn man voher die ganze Zeit 120 FPS + hatte . Details spiele ich 1080p mit 8xAA 16xAF und allem an was geht bis auf den hässlichen Bloom Effekt  . Ich konnte auch feststellen das das rausnehmen von Details wirklich kaum FPS bringt . AA AF aus , Auflösung runter , Details raus , brachte alles sogut wie garnix . Half Life 2 / EP1 / EP2 hingegen läuft meistens auf deutlich über 120 Fps egal was los ist . Außer wieder in Situationen wo halt vllt nen größeres Areal mal dargestellt wird und dann droppen die Frames vllt mal auf 80 oder so aber solche Drops wie in Black Mesa das es mal auf 40 oder so runterging hatte ich da eigentlich nie .

Nun vermute ich mal das mein CPU vllt für die Drops verantwortlich sein könnte einfach als limitierender Faktor . Habe noch einen Pentium E5400 drinne ( @3,2Ghz ) , Graka ist eine GTX 580 & 8 Gig Arbeitsspeicher . Ist jetzt davon auszugehen das wenn ich die GTX 580 mit nem neueren Prozzi paare ( wenn dann gleich nen i7 und mal nen neues System ) das dann gleich das Spiel in den besagten Situationen mit 100 FPS + läuft also nen richtig fetten Boost kriegt oder ist dann eher davon auszugehen das eher kaum zusätzliche Frames dabei rumkommen werden ? Ich wollte einfach mal eure Meinung dazu hören . Ich kann Prozessoren und deren Auswirkung auf Spiele selber schlecht einschätzen dafür kenne ich mich einfach zu wenig mit Prozessoren aus und man ließt zuviel verschiedene Aussagen im Internet .


----------



## Mewkew (24. Januar 2014)

dramat1c schrieb:


> Hey Leute . Ich habe mal ne Frage bezüglich der Performance von Black Mesa was meinen Rechner angeht . Habe doch immer recht unterschiedliche Framerates . Laufe ich in einem kleineren Raum rum habe ich meistens direkt irgendwas utopisches zwischen 150 - 300 Frames also mega hoch auch wenn voll geballert wird usw , schaue ich dann aber beispielsweise mal in einen Flur rein oder halt wo hin wo ein etwas größeres Areal dargestellt wird droppen die Frames gleich auf 30,40,50,60 oder irgendsowas . Auf nem 120hz Moni merkt man das natürlich schon . Grade wenn man voher die ganze Zeit 120 FPS + hatte . Details spiele ich 1080p mit 8xAA 16xAF und allem an was geht bis auf den hässlichen Bloom Effekt  . Ich konnte auch feststellen das das rausnehmen von Details wirklich kaum FPS bringt . AA AF aus , Auflösung runter , Details raus , brachte alles sogut wie garnix . Half Life 2 / EP1 / EP2 hingegen läuft meistens auf deutlich über 120 Fps egal was los ist . Außer wieder in Situationen wo halt vllt nen größeres Areal mal dargestellt wird und dann droppen die Frames vllt mal auf 80 oder so aber solche Drops wie in Black Mesa das es mal auf 40 oder so runterging hatte ich da eigentlich nie .
> 
> Nun vermute ich mal das mein CPU vllt für die Drops verantwortlich sein könnte einfach als limitierender Faktor . Habe noch einen Pentium E5400 drinne ( @3,2Ghz ) , Graka ist eine GTX 580 & 8 Gig Arbeitsspeicher . Ist jetzt davon auszugehen das wenn ich die GTX 580 mit nem neueren Prozzi paare ( wenn dann gleich nen i7 und mal nen neues System ) das dann gleich das Spiel in den besagten Situationen mit 100 FPS + läuft also nen richtig fetten Boost kriegt oder ist dann eher davon auszugehen das eher kaum zusätzliche Frames dabei rumkommen werden ? Ich wollte einfach mal eure Meinung dazu hören . Ich kann Prozessoren und deren Auswirkung auf Spiele selber schlecht einschätzen dafür kenne ich mich einfach zu wenig mit Prozessoren aus und man ließt zuviel verschiedene Aussagen im Internet .




Genau richtig geraten, ist def. die CPU, der in großen Arealen die Puste ausgeht. Dabei haushaltet die Source engine schon sehr effizient, aber ein Prozessor aus der Baureihe ist einfach zu alt. Das upgrade auf einen i7, wird deine geforce mehr als beflügeln ^^


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

Wurde eigentlich mal was angedeutet, wie lange Xen in Anspruch nehmen wird? Wollte mir BM schon gerne mal ansehen, aber eben nur komplett. Wird aber wohl wieder auf 3-4 Jahre links liegen lassen hinauslaufen oder?


----------



## Mewkew (11. März 2014)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das gesagt wird, das BM bewusst ohne xen fertig gestellt wird. Es war nie der plan das irgendwann nach zu liefern.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (11. März 2014)

Wat? Bewußt ohne Xen ausgeliefert, okay. Aber dennoch habe ich doch gelesen, daß das später noch nachkommen soll?!


----------



## Seabound (13. März 2014)

So lange wie BM gebraucht hat, bis es fertig ist, würde ich bei Xen auf garantiert weiter 5-6 Jahre Wartezeit tippen. Wenns überhaupt kommt.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (13. März 2014)

Ich lese einfach nochmal ein bischen rum, was da nun Stand der Dinge war. Kann mich doch nicht so vertan haben in meiner Erinnerung?!

Zu deinem Wort Wartezeit: Es ist nun nicht so, daß ich darauf brenne, die "uralte" HL-Geschichte unbedingt nochmal durchspielen zu müssen. Meine Güte, noch drei, vier Jahre und das Ding ist zwei Jahrezehnte alt. Es ging nur darum, sich die Arbeit mal anzusehen. Gucken, was in den ganzen vielen Jahren bei rumgekommen ist. Und das wäre am schönsten komplett mit Xen gewesen.

Wie ist das Team denn damit umgegangen, daß Xen fehlt? Endet deren HL-Geschichte denn vor Xen dann mit einem akzeptablen Ende? Dann stünde einem Anspielen nichts im Wege. Möchte nur nicht an diesem Punkt ankommen und denken müssen "Ja.., und nun??!", weil es sehr abrupt endet.


----------



## sVnsation (13. März 2014)

Es endet abrupt


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (13. März 2014)

Somit endet also auch etwas anderes abrupt: Mein Interesse.


----------



## angelicanus (13. März 2014)

Nun ja, es endet momentan noch abrupt, Xen soll jedoch noch in einem späteren Release nachgereicht werden, und befindet sich in Entwicklung. 
Nähere Informationen sind auch im Startpost zu finden.


----------



## anon666 (14. März 2014)

Es sollte doch bald kommen, es dauert nur ein wenig länger weil die Plänne verändert wurde. Es soll jetzt doch Geld kosten Happy Birthday Half-life! - Black Mesa: Community Forums

Ich persönlich finde es so besser, multiplayer Spiele sollten nicht f2p sein.


----------



## sVnsation (15. März 2014)

@anon666 Das sieht ja gut aus mit der SteamKaufVersion... Aber das wird bestimmt noch dauern?!


----------



## angelicanus (6. Juni 2017)

Macht es Sinn diesen Sammelthread wiederzubeleben? 
Seis drum... Black Mesa ist nun schon seit längerem via Steam als Early Access Titel zu erwerben, und ist seitdem mit dem ein oder anderen Patch versehen wurden. Neben einer leicht aufgebohrten Optik, ist auch das Level Surface Tension deutlich im Umfang erweitert worden. 
Nach Aussage der Entwickler werden die Xen-Level nun endlich im Laufe des Sommers nachgereicht, so ist zumindest der Plan...
Diese werden allerdings nur für die Steamversion released, die Mod erhält das Xen Update nicht!
Zu erwarten sind neben Xen weitere Grafikverbesserungen und umfangreiche Codeveränderungen. Dieses wird zur Folge haben, dass alte Speicherstände nicht mehr funktionieren werden. Wer keine Lust hat noch mal von Beginn an zu spielen soll aber auch direkt mit den Xen-Leveln beginnen können.
Bereits im Dezember ist ein erster Screenshot von Xen, sowie eine Map-Übersicht veröffentlicht worden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Media und Infos sollen vor Release von den Entwicklern veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## angelicanus (21. Juni 2017)

*Summer Update - erste Bilder von Xen´s Außenwelt*

Release aber weiter nach hinten verschoben, jetzt wohl Dezember geplant. Dafür deutlich überarbeitete Engine mit teils dynamischen Lichter und rundum erneuerter Beleuchtung.

Summer Update  - News & Developer Updates - Black Mesa: Community Forums




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer genau hinschaut: Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Xen Insel, und nicht nur irgendeine Insel, sondern die, auf der die beiden obigen Bilder aufgenommen sind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

